# After Earth OOC



## Blackrat (Aug 3, 2007)

_They burned the sky!

You were on the last transport from ISS to colonyship Unity. Looking through the window you saw the black ship appearing from nowhere, immediatily opening fire at Earth. It seemed to launch thousands of glowing missiles that exploded as they reached the athmosphere. Zeus and Juno tried desperatily to harm the ship but to no avail. Your last image of Earth was a burning planet in the background as Zeus rammed the black planetkiller, and then it was gone as your transport docked with Unity...

It's been over a decade since Earth was caught in the middle of Areq'dah civil war and destroyed but the vision haunts your dreams still. You grew on this barren rock, in colony-station Unity listening to freighterpilots telling stories of the wonders of the universe:

-About Earth. How it's covered by a red cloud which no sensor can penetrate.

-About Areq'dah killing themselves to almost extinction in their civil war.

-About Galactic Rebuplic of Free Stars, formed by the former slave-races of Areq'dah imperium, and how they overthrew their distracted masters._


Never run a PbP before but I think I might give it a try.

The idea is a homebrew scifi universe using the SW-saga edition rules minus the force-related stuff and using PL and eguipment rules from D20 modern/future.

Humankind has been exploring the stars for only a few decades when Earth is destroyed in a galactic civil war. A decade later the few hundred thousand survivors live in cramped colony-stations, living their lives as outcasts of the universe, warring with eachother, commercing with the less hostile aliens and hoping that someday, someone will find an uninhabitet planet with earthlike conditions.

PC:s will be young adults who were still children when Earth was lost. They have been given command of a small commercial freighter owned by Far-Star Trading Company and a status of privateers by Unity's Council. Now preparing to take the old rustbucket-of-a-ship out for the first time.

Right now just seeing if there is any interest in the idea.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 4, 2007)

Sounds interesting to me. Too bad I don't SW saga-edition. I wish the idea luck, anyway.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 4, 2007)

Well if there will be more like you who don't own SW-saga but is interested in the idea I might change it to full D20 modern/future. We'll see.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2007)

Well sounds like the type of game I like! I know the SW d20 system, if that helps. Also have some notions about d20 modern, at least of the buying stuff system he he. 
So count with me for this! 
Now... About character creation, is there some restriction to character classes or something? I would like some more info. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm interested, but I have a lot of games too. Still, I'd love to hear more about the specifics.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well if there will be more like you who don't own SW-saga but is interested in the idea I might change it to full D20 modern/future. We'll see.





I'd be interested if it used D20 Modern/Future or d20 Star Wars. I too (unfortunately) don't have the Sage edition.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 4, 2007)

Hmm. Seem like not too many owns the saga edition so I'll change this to completely D20 future game. If need be you can find the SRD in here: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20/article/msrd
If someone knows a site where it's more easily accessed please post a link.

I'll also implement this variant: http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/adventuring/vitalityAndWoundPoints.htm

There will be my own homebrew rules for armor also which I'll post later.

Character creation details:
-All humans
-28 point buy
-You may take 3 years out of starting occupation's minimum age. This is due to conditions in which humans live now: People will be needed to start working much earlier.
-I'd like a crew of five. Some suggestions on character concepts: You'll need someone who can fly your new ship, someone who knows navigation, someone who can repair it WHEN it breaks up, someone who can shoot with spaceship weaponry and possibly someone with some skill in conventional weapons also. It's offcourse possible for one character to fill more than one of these roles.

EDIT: Oh, and you'll start as 2nd level characters: You've had some time to gather some experience before setting of.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

I'd like in after all. Nothing beats a little space pirating. 

I'd love to be the pilot...I have an idea for a sort of space-rural sort. Grew up as a belter, knows spaceships and how to fly 'em like the back of her hand, but in a sort of down-home, scads of experience but not much book-learnin' sort of way.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 4, 2007)

Despite having no d20 experience and a slight susceptability to intimidation on trying new systems, this sounds like it could be a great game; a great premise at the least.


----------



## Micar Sin (Aug 4, 2007)

I love the concept, so I'd like to give it a shot as well


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> EDIT: Oh, and you'll start as 2nd level characters: You've had some time to gather some experience before setting of.





So what about equipment, weapons, etc? Are we using standard wealth rules, or is Far-Star Trading Company and the Unity Council going to take care of that?

What languages are available? Standard Earth languages? Any others we might need?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2007)

My character will be the most useless! I love that kind of roles XD hehe. No, seriously, I would love to be the tech specialist if that's ok with the rest.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 5, 2007)

Woohoo! Now that it's Future I'm definitely interested. Probably build up a weapons specialist. What PL will the humans be at, out of curiosity?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Character Build in Progress - Subject to Change

[sblock=Damon Knight]

Damon Knight
Fast 1/Strong 1

[sblock=Background]
Damon's childhood was rough. After witnessing the destruction of Earth, the young boy was relocated to one of the worse sections of _Unity_. He received routine beatings from the bullies in the area, and eventually fell in with a rough crowd just to protect himself.

In progress...subject to change.
[/sblock]

Description: Damon is tall and well-built, at 6’3” in hieght and a muscular 200 lbs. An athletic man, he keeps in excellent shape, running and lifting on a regular basis. He wears his dark hair short, spikey. Damon has several tattoos. He tends to dress pretty casually. He is a good looking young man of about 18 years of age.  



Fast 1/Strong 1
Occupation: Investigative

Str	14	+2	(6 points)
Dex	14	+2	(6 points)
Con	14 	+2	(6 points)	
Int	14 	+2	(6 points)
Wis	10	+0	(2 points)
Cha	10	+0	(2 points)

Vitality:	16	(8 + 4 + 4 con)
Wound Points:	14	(con 14)
Defense:	16	(10 base + 4 class + 2 dexterity)
Saves
--Fort 		+3	(1 base + 2 con)
--Ref		+3	(1 base + 2 dex)
--Wil		+0	(0 base + 0 wis)
Speed:		30ft

BAB: +1
Ranged: +3
Melee: +3
Initiative: +2

Skills
Balance			+6 (4 ranks, +2 dex)
Computer Use*		+7 (5 ranks, +2 int)
Escape Artist		+4 (2 ranks, +2 dex)
Hide			+6 (4 ranks, +2 dex)
Move Silently		+6 (4 ranks, +2 dex)
Pilot			+6 (4 ranks, +2 dex)
Profession		+2 (2 ranks, +0 wis)
Repair			+6 (4 ranks, +2 int)
Research*		+2 (2 ranks, +0 cha)

Languages
--English
--_Chinese_
--_Dah_
--_Korg_

Feats
--Personal Firearms Proficiency*	(Occupation)
--Simple Weapons Proficiency	(Class)
--_Pending_			(Level 1)
--_Pending_			(Level 1)

Talents 
--Evasion
--Melee Smash

* Occupation Skill/Feat


[sblock=Wealth]

[/sblock]



Equipment/Possessions
_Lifestyle_


_Weapons_


_Armor_


Equipment


_Clothing_
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 5, 2007)

Some background info:
_Unity is a colony of about 60 thousand humans, situated in an asteroid-belt in the star system Idar. In the same system is the homeplanet of Korg, a race of philosophers who look a bit like mythological minotaurs. Unity is divided in three facilities sitting atop the three largest asteroids in the belt. Most of the asteroids in there are full of vanadium and so Unity has a rich mining industry. And because of this, Unity has very good trade-relations with many worlds.

The ruling body, Council of Unity consist of twenty elected councilors, but it is widely rumored that the true ruler of Unity would be Vincent Angel, the richest human in the universe, owner of Angel Industries, which in turn owns much of the mining corporations and trading companies on Unity and other colonies.

The Black Hole is the favourite tavern of the pilots in Unity. It's the place where many of the colony's kids spend most of their time, listening to the pilots telling stories of what they've seen on the other side of the universe. Black Hole's owner is actually a Korg named Shrew. He is big even for a Korg and can be quite a frightening sight when angried but he is peaceful and very friendly by nature. It is here where you (a group of friends who grew up listening to his stories) met and eventually befriended Stewie, an old freighter-pilot who decided to retire from flying and founded the Far-Star trading company. He has given you the command of his old ship and an adventurous job in the company. And the Council has given you the status of privateers: you may prey upon any ship that isn't part of Unity's fleet and you will always have a safe haven to return to, as long as you pay ten percent of your raiding profits to Unity._

Then to answer the questions:
Basic wealth system: You can buy any basic equipment from pl 5 and 6. Humanity had reached pl 6 before the attack so any pl 5 equipment will have a purchase DC 2 lover than usual, and pl 6 equpment will cost the normal. Weapons and armour have a lot more restrictions: Not many earth weapons were brought along to the colonies. You may have any common pistols from pl 5 but the ammunition will have a purchase DC 2 higher than norm. But since then humanity has began manufacturing laser and fletchette (from future tech) weapons wich may be bought at normal cost.
The only kind armor available at the moment is light scout armor which will be provided by Far-Star.

The homebrew armor rules which I mentioned before is that armor provides DR against certain kinds of damage instead of defence.
So this scout armor will provide DR 2 against slashing/piercing/ballistics, or DR 1 if unproficient. Otherwise it is similar to the scout armor in D20-future.

Languages: You'll get english and one other earth language free. Some of you should spend skill points to learn Dah, which is the commercial language of the Rebuplic of Free Stars.
Other languages which you may learn if you want are:
Thomaar and Syrran, languages of a couple of species that have a presence in Unity.
Korg, language of your closest neighbor.

Make the characters between 18 and 25 years old. It's been 12 years since earths destruction.

So far we have
Shayuri - Pilot
Voda Vosa - Techie
Mithar - Weapons spec.
Rhun - Jack of all trades?

Ethandrew and Micar Sin, Give me some character concepts and you're in. That means we'll have a good sized crew.

Rhun. You won't be needing drive skill as there are actually no ground wehicles in Unity. The background is a good start.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Make the characters between 18 and 25 years old. It's been 12 years since earths destruction.
> 
> So far we have
> Shayuri - Pilot
> ...




Good to know...I had meant to ask you about that. I almost took swim too, but realized it probably wouldn't be of much use.

I designed Damon to be the pilot, but if Shayuri wants that role, I will reassign a few skill points and pic another feat over Starship Operations. Then he can serve as a back up pilot if necessary...


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 5, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ethandrew, Give me some character concepts and you're in. That means we'll have a good sized crew.




I'd love to play but I have no idea how the mechanics of d20 future works nor where to start with character builds. I suppose if someone held my hand throughout or even made it for me, and I just tell you what my modifiers were, it wouldn't be too much of a problem. And I'm sure I'd pick it up after a while too.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 5, 2007)

if there's any room I'd like to toss my hat into the ring as a rough and tumble medic. "Yes, I'm a doctor; but that just means I know where to shoot you to make it _really_ hurt."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2007)

```
Name: Cnosos Pyropolis
Smart Heroe 2
Occupation: Technician

Str: 10 +0 (2p.)     Level: 2        XP: 0
Dex: 14 +2 (6p.)     BAB: +1         Hit points: 7+4= 11
Con: 12 +1 (4p.)     Grapple: +0     Wound points: 12
Int: 16 +3 (10p.)          
Wis: 10 +0 (2p.)     Init: +2     
Cha: 12 +1 (4p.)        

Defense:  13 = 10 base + 1 class + 2 dex
Ranged: +3
Melee: +1
                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0     +1          +1
Ref:                       0     +2          +2
Will:                       2     +0          +2

Languages: Greek , English
Dah , Thromaar , Syrran , Korg

Abilities: 


Feats: Heroic Surge, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple 

Weapons Proficiency (Class)

Skill Points: 48+12       Max Ranks: 8/4
Skills                                           Ranks  Mod  Misc   Total
Computer use                                     4    +3            +7
Craft (mechanical)                                6    +3    +1    +10
Craft (electronic)                                  6    +3    +1    +10
Demolitions                                         6    +3             +9
Knowledge (Physica science)                4    +3            +7
Knowledge (technology)                       4    +3    +1     +8
Listen*                                                2    +0             +2
Profession (mechanic)                           4    +0             +4
Repair                                               6    +3    +2    +11
Search                                              4    +3             +7
Disable Devise                                     4    +3              +7
Navigate                                             4    +3              +7
Speak Lenguage Dah            1
Speak Lenguage Thromaar    1 
Speak Lenguage Syrran        1
Speak Lenguage Korg           1


Talents:
Savant (Repair)

Equipment:               


Age: 25
Height: 1,7 m.
Weight: 70 kg.
Eyes: Black
Hair: Bold
Skin: withe
```

Appearance: 
Cnosos is bold, with lock beard, of a deep black color. For a Greek, his skin is particularly withe, because of all the time he spends working with his machines. His eyes are black, and penetrating. He is usually introspective, and do not say much in a conversation. Cnosos thinks that is better to stay silent that say unnecessary things.  He is not tall at all, and is not particularly tough build, but is quite agile for a guy that spends most of his time seated down in a workbench.

Background

When Cnosos whas about 13 years old, just a kid, his entire world perishes under the heavy mace of war. But for the first time in history, it wasn't a human war... For the first time, he and his specie wasn't to be blamed. Cnosos mother was a skilled technician, and Cnosos was more like her than like his father, who died in his home planet. In their new home, the Unity colony, the young man found in machines the perfect place to scape his current situation, spending hours and hours seated in front of his workbench, without sleeping. With his immune system depressed, Cnosos contracted an alien disease, mortal for them, but not so for humans: After month of treatment, he was lucky to lose just his head hair. 
His skills in repairs and crafting components took renown, and soon enough he was claimed from here to there. He went over many companies, from manufacturing mining devices, disabling mining mines, and repairing the enormous mining droids (is there droids?)  to repairing ships, empowering their engines and weaponry. 
That way, shifting employments, he gets to know many people, even if he wants to or not. As time passed, he made some real friends, with who he shares booze and tales in the local tavern.

Just need to finish the equipment I think ^^ Anyway, could you check the sheet? I think its ok, but I usually make mistakes.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 5, 2007)

Character so far. How should we roll for Wealth?

[sblock]Faris Namir

 Background: Faris was always a thoughtful child. Instead of mourning for the lost Earth, he took a lesson from it- humans could not afford to be powerless. He believed this was true not only in the large scale, but on the personal as well. This lead directly to his application to join the Unity security force in order to gain combat training, and protect his portion of the human race. After standard testing determined his eligibility, this application was quickly accepted.

As time went on, Faris's skill lead him to be used for more dangerous missions. Increasingly often, he was assigned to possibly volatile missions involving smugglers of various sorts. Feeling that protecting the Unity government's tax profits was neither a well-paying job, or a worthwhile one, he chose to resign.

After working odd jobs for a few years, Faris learned of a privateer opportunity through childhood friends, and jumped at the chance.

 Description: At 5'7" and 130 pounds, Faris is wiry, and clearly of middle-eastern descent. His black hair is kept cropped close to his head, and he sports a goatee and fledgling beard. He tends to wear the most plain, functional clothing available.



 Fast 2
 Occupation: Law-Enforcement

 Str 10 +0 (2 points)
 Dex 16 +3 (10 points)
 Con 14 +2 (6 points) 
 Int 14 +2 (6 points)
 Wis 10 +0 (2 points)
 Cha 10 +0 (2 points)

 Vitality: 16 (8 + 4 + 4 con)
 Wound Points: 14 (con 14)
 Defense: 16 (10 base + 4 class + 3 dexterity)
 Saves
 --Fort +2 (0 base + 2 con)
 --Ref +5 (2 base + 3 dex)
 --Wil +1 (0 base + 1 wis)
 Speed: 35ft

 BAB: +1
 Ranged: +4
 Melee: +2
 Initiative: +3

 Skills
 Balance +6 (3 ranks, +3 dex)
 Craft: Mechanical +7 (5 ranks, +2 int)
 Diplomacy* +5 (5 ranks, +0 cha)
 Hide +7 (4 ranks, +3 dex)
 Know: Tactics* +7 (5 ranks, +2 int)
 Move Silently +7 (4 ranks, +3 dex)
 Sleight of Hand +8 (5 ranks, +3 dex)

 Languages
 --English
 --Arabic
 --Dah
 --Korg

 Feats
 --Armor Proficiency (Light)* (Occupation)
 --Simple Weapons Proficiency (Class)
 --Starship Gunnery (Level 1)
 --Personal Firarms Proficiency (Level 1)
 --Point Blank Shot (Bonus Feat)

 Talents 
 --Increased Speed

 * Occupation Skill/Feat


Wealth 
 7 (Rolled base 8 -1 for purchases)


 Equipment/Possessions
Weapons
Browning BPS 2d10, x2, 10 rnd int, 45ft, PDC 18
 Expanded Magazine
 Integrated Equipment (Glow Lamp)
 Scope, Range-Finding Laser
100 rounds 10 gauge

Armor
Urban Scout Armor -1 ACP, DR2 vs. S/P/B

Equipment
Unicomm
Duracable
Grappler Tag

Clothing
Explorer's Outfits
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's a rough mechanical workup of my character...

[sblock]Name: Melara Richter
Class: Fast 2
Occupation: Transporter (navigate, pilot, spacer)
Gender: Female
Height: 5'6" Weight: 125
Hair: Brown Eyes: Brown
Age: 18

XP: 1000/3000 xp
Allegiances: Unity, Humanity
Reputation: +0
Speed: 30 Run: 120
AP: 6/6

Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (16/16)
Massive Damage Threshold: 14
Initiative: +3
Defense: 17 (+4 defense, +3 Dex)
BAB: +1 Melee: +0 Ranged: +4
Unarmed +0 (1d3-1; 20, x2)

Abilities: Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 12

Saves: Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +1

Skills: 30
Computer Use (Int) +3 (2 ccranks + 1 Int + 2 in space)
Knowledge (current events) (Int) +6 (5 ranks +1 Int)
Navigate (Int) +6 (5 ranks + 1 Int +2 in space)
Pilot (Dex) +12 (5 ranks +3 Dex +3 Feat +1 occupation +2 in space)
Profession: Belter (Wis) +2 (1 rank + 1 Wis)
Read & Write 2 ranks
Repair (Int) +2 (1 rank +1 Int)
Sleight of Hand (Dex) +8 (5 ranks + 3 Dex)
Speak Language 2 ranks

Languages: English, Spanish, Dah, Korg

Talents:
Evasion

Feats:
1b Simple Weapon Proficiency
1b Spacer
1 Starship Operation (light)
1 Skill Focus: Pilot
2b Personal Firearms Proficiency

Current Wealth: +3

Possessions
Laser Pistol
Stun Baton
2 powerpacks
Scout armor
Universal Communicator[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Here's a rough mechanical workup of my character...
> 
> Name: Melara Richter





Hey, I know that character!!!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2007)

Bahaha...with some changes, but yeah... I hate to just let a fun concept die.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Bahaha...with some changes, but yeah... I hate to just let a fun concept die.





I'm with you...I can't count the number of times I've reused characters from games that hardly got started.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 6, 2007)

Ethandrew. I think I'd prefer a group who already knows the mechanics. I'll keep you in mind if we ever need a backup-player.

Raylis. You're in.

You may roll the wealth yourself. I'll be doing most of the rolling during game though. For Vitality Points use average.

You'll get a Universal communicator and ID-chip for free. Your ship will also be equipped with space suits for all of you.
You will all have your private accounts but you will also have a joint account where your trading/rading profits will be deposited. Currently this account has a wealth 10.

Voda Vosa. Yes, there are mining droids.

Currently the characters seem good. I'll check them again with better time later today.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 6, 2007)

By all means, I'll keep an eye on this story though, knowing a lot of the players, I can tell this'll be a good one.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Currently the characters seem good. I'll check them again with better time later today.




I will work on getting my character completed over the next couple of days. I plan on making a few adjustments to him. He will serve as co-pilot for the ship, and hopefully get to see some combat in some boarding action. Because you can't gain wealth if you don't board the ships you attack!


----------



## Raylis (Aug 7, 2007)

[sblock=Dr. Michale Cain]
Name: Michael Cain
Class: Dedicated 1/ Smart 1
Occupation: Doctor (starting, Treat Injury/Craft (pharm)
Gender: Male
Height: 5’9”
Weight: 150
Hair: Black
Eyes: Hazel
Age: 23
Wealth: +15

Allegiances: Hippocrates Oath 
Reputation: +1
Speed: 30
Action Points:  6/6

Hit Dice: 2d6+4
Massive Damage Threshold: 14
Wound Points: 13
Vitality Points: 14

Initiative: +0
Defense: 11 (1 base + 0 Dex)
Base Attack: +1
Attack: +1 (2d8 laser pistol)

Abilities: Str 8, Dex 10, Con 15, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 8

Saves:
Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +5

Skills:
Craft (pharmaceuticals) +11 (5 ranks +3 Int +3 misc)
Craft (chemical) +4 (1 rank +3 int)
Know (earth & life) +8 (5 ranks +3 Int
Know (physical) +8 (5 ranks +3 Int)
Know (technology) +8 (5 ranks +3 Int)
Know (behavioral science) +8 (5 ranks +3 int)
Listen +3 (+3 Wis)
Profession (doctor) +8 (5 ranks +3 wis)
Sense Motive +4 (1 rank +3 wis)
Spot +7 (5 ranks + 3 Wis)
Language (Dah, Thomaar, Latin) 3 ranks
Treat Injury +12 (5 ranks +3 Wis + 4 misc)

Talents:
Linguist
Skill Emphasis (Treat Injury)
Feats:
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Surgery
Medical Expert

Notes

Equipment:
Display Glasses
Duracable
Grappler Card
Heads up Display 
Puritizer
Medkit, Advanced
Medkit, Fast-Use
Chemicals (10 each)
	Antitox
	Neutrad
	Solvaway
	Sporekill
	Equalizer*
	Prolong*
	Refresh*
	Rejuve*
	Revival*
Wrist-Comp*
Health-Alert*
Nausea Wand*
Tool Belt
Explorer’s Outfit
Duct Tape (3 rolls)
Laser Pistol
Knife

wealth (2d4=8) 

wealth check for Laser Pistol (DC 17) (1d20+13=18) 

wealth check for level 2 (1d20+11=25)  (meant profession check )

[/sblock]

[sblock=Personal File]

Michael James Cain was 11 years old when the earth was destroyed. A stoic youth, he watched it with only passing interest and resumed his studying while people gasped and paniced around him. A prodigy, Michael had a disdain for those he thought inferior and only entered medical training (at the age of 15) because his parents forced him to (they hoped that if he became a doctor he may mellow out a bit)

Michael thrived in the environment, constantly setting the standard for his peers. His keen intelligence and biting wit earned him no friends, however, and once when berated about his bedside manner he replied "Bedside manner? If you want bedside manner then go see a nurse; if you want someone you can save your life from a gaping wound see _me_. Despite his attitude, Michale graduated top of his class.

Personality: Michael is blunt, too the point and doesn't bother to mince words. Very sarcastic, he doesn't miss a chance to insert a jibe or a scathing insult, often as an alusion. Part of his arrogance stems from his confidence in his abilities and honestly and strongly believes in the hippocratic oath he took, even though he'll tell people that the real reason he studied medicine was so he would "know where to preciesly shoot someone to kill them the fastest."


Appearance: Michael has sandy brown hair and hazel eyes. At 5'9" he's "the standard height for a male human of his age".  Despite keeping himself clean shaven almost to the point of obsessiveness, his face is best described as "scruffy." He is never without a medical kit, often containing a varity of congleaing or stabelzing chemicals in case he needs to "keep someone alive long enough to get them to a clean table."
[/sblock]

The items marked with an asterick are from Future Tech, also Blackrat how easy would it be to acquire Boost? just a vial or two?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 7, 2007)

Rogues gallery is up: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=203320

Raylis. Boost is available. As it is a drug you can even craft some yourself.

So the crew looks like this:

Voda Vosa: Cnosos Pyropolis, Mechanic
Mithran: Faris Namir, Gunner.
Shayri: Melara Richter, Pilot.
Rhun: Damon Knight, Co-pilot.
Raylis: Dr. Michael Cain, Doc.
Micar Sin: ?, Hopefully you're still interested?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Rhun: Damon Knight, Co-pilot. *Sensor Ops & Communications*




Not only is he the co-pilot, but I found another role for him as well. Since his Computer Use is tied with Cnosis, and Cnosis is filling the role of mechanic.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 8, 2007)

Could I have a droid?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 8, 2007)

Rhun; that's good.

Voda Vosa; Yeah, you could prolly have a robot. I'll read the robotics rules again and let you know. What kind of droid were you thinking?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 8, 2007)

That is part of another question: Where could I get some info about that? Could I use the starwars d20 core for droids? I was thinking something like a floating orb, not to small not to big, to add in my mechanical tasks, and with some fire power as well.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2007)

There is a section in d20 Future on robots, isn't there?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2007)

I think so. And it's part of the d20 Modern SRD if memory serves.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, there is in SRD. I'll create a little helper from scratch and assign a purchase dc for it. So if you can afford one, you can have one. I'll post again in couple of hours.

EDIT: Assuming you build most of it yourself, a tiny (the size of a human head) floating droid with 4 ranks in two skills would have purchase DC of 18. It has two different kind of manipulators: one that is assigned for a single skill, and one that has some kind of probe (temperature, pressure, noise...). I't can also be mounted with a weapon wich must be purchased separately.

If you would like it to have more skills or more sophisticated manipulators let me know and I'll calculate the cost again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats the kind of droid i was thinking of. 
I must say I lack of d20 Future book, I just have the d20 modern core (not mine really, it's from a friend). I assume we are going to have... blasters or something like that. Where could I find the future equipments? Do you have a link like the one of d20 modern Blackrat?
Forgive my spelling ^^


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 8, 2007)

It's in the same link, just scroll down. So what 2 skills do you want it to posses? Repair and Craft mechanics? And don't worry about your spelling, english isn't my native language either. I tend to edit my posts a few times before I'm satisfied with my spelling


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> It's in the same link, just scroll down. So what 2 skills do you want it to posses? Repair and Craft mechanics? And don't worry about your spelling, english isn't my native language either. I tend to edit my posts a few times before I'm satisfied with my spelling





English IS my native language, and I consider myself quite proficient in it...and I still have to edit most of my posts several times!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2007)

Great, there I saw it. Well, then I don't feel so bad hehe. I will take computer use and repair.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 9, 2007)

Edited in equipment. Hopefully you're alright with the modded shotgun. Seemed like the most appropriate weapon for shipboard combat I could afford, really.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok.
Now there are few decisions to make before we start:
First: Someone needs to be declared as the captain of the ship. I'd suggest Faris as he has the best diplomacy.
Second: The name of your ship. You need to name it. Stewie doesn't allow you to use the old name Far Star as it is now the name of the whole company.
And lastly: Your ship is programmed with artificial personality. It is up to you to decide is it initially switched on or off. It can be switched later with computer use check

Characters look good. Finish 'em up and we'll be ready to start.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2007)

A quick question: Im not familiar with d20 future equipment, as I saw in the documents, there are several "Ages". Which of them do I use to get the equipment from?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 9, 2007)

Ah yes. You can buy gear from progress levels 5 and 6. You can buy any basic equipment from pl 5 and 6. Humanity had reached pl 6 before the attack so any pl 5 equipment will have a purchase DC 2 lower than usual, and pl 6 equpment will cost the normal. Weapons and armour have a lot more restrictions: Not many earth weapons were brought along to the colonies. You may have any common pistols from pl 5 but the ammunition will have a purchase DC 2 higher than norm. Weapons available from PL 6 is laser weapons and Fletchette weapons (From Future Tech)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2007)

Lets see how this works... Lets try the wealth check
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1200503
and now the droid  check DC 18, wealth 8+4= 12 So I need a 6
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1200526 Wealth -2
Now for a laser pistol DC 17 so I need a 7...
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1200533 Wealth -2
And another one...
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1200534  Fail! T_T
Lets try ammunition...
Power packs.. DC 8, +2 = 10 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1200555 Wealth -1
Mechanical Tools DC 14
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1200556 Wealth -1

So current wealth is 6.
Correct me If I'm wrong, it is really messy


----------



## Raylis (Aug 9, 2007)

Voda, I really hate to say this but remember that your wealth goes down by 1 every time you make a purchase with a DC of 15+...(I know there are some other wealth reducers that I don't remember off the top of my head, but should be in the SRD) buy all your goodies with DCs equal or less to your wealth bonus before the expensive stuff


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Voda, I really hate to say this but remember that your wealth goes down by 1 every time you make a purchase with a DC of 15+...(I know there are some other wealth reducers that I don't remember off the top of my head, but should be in the SRD) buy all your goodies with DCs equal or less to your wealth bonus before the expensive stuff




Automatically by 1 if it is over DC of 15, and also down by 1 if it is 1-10 over your current wealth level.

So the droid purchase drops his wealth from 8 to 6; SInce the laser pistol is then 11 over his current wealth, purchasing it will cost him 1 (for DC15+) PLUS 1d6. So that purchase _could_ drop him to 0 wealth.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeh, but you can take 20 when making initial purchases. I think I should have made this more clear to start with.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

Also remember that our PCs are second level, which means a bit of additional wealth. If you need help figuring out how wealth works, you can use my PC's for an example:

Starting Wealth: 9 (Roll=7, +2 occupation)
--2nd level Profession Check: 20 (Roll=16+4 profession bonus), beats current wealth of 9 by 11, adds +3 to total wealth
2nd level Wealth: 12
--Purchased Laser Pistol (DC17), reducing wealth to 10 (1 for DC15+ PLUS 1 for 1-10 over current wealth)
--Purchase TEC-9 (DC14), reducing wealth to 9 (1 for 1-10 over current wealth)

Current Wealth: 9


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 9, 2007)

I'll add my help in also. Your Initial wealth is calculated by the wealth roll + your occupation. Technician adds 3. So at first level you get wealth 11 using your roll of 8.
Check the description of profession skill to determine how you calculate wealth increase for lvl 2.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 9, 2007)

also remember that 1-4 ranks in Profession at 1st level gives you +1 to weath. 

So Voda, you should have 9+whatever your starting Occupation gives you (if any) for first level, then a profession check of 1d20+profession modifier, with a DC = to your Wealth bonus. 

If you suceed you gain 1 wealth point and 1 additional wealth point for every 5 over the DC.

For example if you have a wealth bonus of +5 roll a 10 and get a 15 you gain 1 wealth for beating the DC and 2 additional wealth for beating it by 10, for a total of +3 wealth increase.

edit: Blackrat posted while I was, so Voda your 1st level wealth should be 12 - (8 from your 2d4 roll, 1 from having 1-4 ranks in profession, and 3 from your starting occupation)


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh, Shayuri. Your ship type will be ultralight. Just thought you might want to change the feat.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> also remember that 1-4 ranks in Profession at 1st level gives you +1 to weath.




I missed that! Thanks for the reminder.

(Not that it actually helped in the long run.)


----------



## Raylis (Aug 9, 2007)

NP, my old group went over wealth so much it's engraved into my head


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2007)

I shouldn't have posted the first time, I was editing it. When I finally finish, I realized that you have posted all this =P


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2007)

So if I'm lvl 2 then I should make a profesion check, before buying stuff... Oh crap, I had really nice rolls. 
If my wealth is +4 and I make a profesion check, with a modifier of +4, then I get...
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1200584
So I get a +3 to my wealth bonus, ending in a 15 Am I right?


----------



## Raylis (Aug 9, 2007)

[sblock]
Even though we're starting at level 2, you still gain the level 1 starting weath (2d4+profession ranks+starting OC+windfall [if taken])

So you should still have the +12 starting (I didn't see any changes to your sheet)...

So with your roll of 13+12=25, you would gain a +1 for beating the DC and 2 more for beating the DC by 12 for a total of a +15 weath at 2nd level before buying items.
[/sblock]

edit: ignore that, that shows just how undercaffinated I am this morning


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmm. So your starting wealth is 12. Let's say you buy everything you want with DC 12- at first level. That way it won't drop your wealth. Then you make the profession check for lvl 2, DC being 12. You got 17 (its a roll 13+profession modifier). You exceed the DC just by 5 so your wealth increase by 2. So now your wealth is 14. So now take 20 when you purchase any eguipment that would demand a roll, starting with the most expencive, and reduce your wealth accordingly.

EDIT: And now there is stats to your ship in the rogues gallery.
Checking another OOC-thread I found this . Much user-friendlier version of the srd.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 9, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ok.
> Now there are few decisions to make before we start:
> First: Someone needs to be declared as the captain of the ship. I'd suggest Faris as he has the best diplomacy.
> Second: The name of your ship. You need to name it. Stewie doesn't allow you to use the old name Far Star as it is now the name of the whole company.
> ...




To the First: I won't say who I'd like to be captain, but... *hands out "Vote Faris" buttons* 
To the Second: How about the "Minnow"? Then we could be a tour ship, as well as privateers.
Lastly: What does the AI do? Besides go insane and try to kill the crew, of course.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2007)

I didn't make changes in my sheet, coz I want to be sure of what I'm doing first ^^
I red in the modern core that you gain a +1 if you succeed the check, and +1 for each 5 ranks you pass your wealth bonus, is this right?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes. Check my last post. that should be correct.

Mithran. It means that when the artificial personality is switched on the ship has a charisma score. (which I'll determine randomly)


----------



## Raylis (Aug 9, 2007)

Mithran said:
			
		

> To the First: I won't say who I'd like to be captain, but... *hands out "Vote Faris" buttons*
> To the Second: How about the "Minnow"? Then we could be a tour ship, as well as privateers.
> Lastly: What does the AI do? Besides go insane and try to kill the crew, of course.




The Minnow? Great, we'll get an actress and some rich people and then crash into some asteroid where we're trapped for 4 seasons


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2007)

Lets try again:
First the mechanical tool set that have a DC 13 I get it free, then the electrical tools DC14 and the demolition set DC 13. Also the power packs DC 10. And another stuff  too I will detail later, that came from the first lvl 

The droid check DC 18, wealth= 15 So I need a 3
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1200678 I succeed so my Wealth drops 1 because its a DC greater than 15, and another -1 because its 1-10 bigger than my wealth= current wealth 13
Now for a laser pistol DC 17 so I need a 4...
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1200681 Success, Wealth drops 1 because its a DC greater than 15, and another 1 because I still have a wealth bonus not less than 7
Current wealth is now 11
Another one for the droid...
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1200731 Fail again.. fate doesn't want me to have an armed droid. FAiling doesn't make my wealth decrease
I could try again can't I?
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1200732 If I can, then I got it. My wealth decrease another 2, ending with 9.
Now I think I have it.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes. You can try again. And as I already said you wouldn't even need to roll as you've had enough time to just take 20 on your roll.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes, but where is the fun in that ? ^^


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 9, 2007)

Can't argue with that.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> First: Someone needs to be declared as the captain of the ship. I'd suggest Faris as he has the best diplomacy.




This is cool with me, as long as he is a good captain. Damon might be inclined to mutiny otherwise...he doesn't take orders well. 



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Second: The name of your ship. You need to name it. Stewie doesn't allow you to use the old name Far Star as it is now the name of the whole company.




Using Seventh Sanctum's random pirate ship namer, we get such things as:

Calypso's Disgraceful Plunder
Night's Bloody Thunder
Pirate's Dagger
Pirate's Jewel
The Cursed Executioner
The Decietful Executioner
The Fearful Hangman
The Mad Killer
The Bloody Nightmare
The Cruelty of the Ocean
The Cry of Atlantis
The Cursed Serpent
The Damnation of the North
The Damned Shark of the North
The Dirty Cry
The Dirty Plunder
The Gold Blade of the South
The Gold Greed
The Poison Blade of Atlantis
The Pride of the Caribbean
The Rage of the Seven Seas
The Red Curse of the North
The Screaming Hangman
The Shameful Buccaneer of Hades

Hmmm...some of those could prove decent with work. 



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> And lastly: Your ship is programmed with artificial personality. It is up to you to decide is it initially switched on or off. It can be switched later with computer use check.




I say off to start.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

Using their non-pirate ship namer we get things like:

Bernard's Warhammer
Jeanne's Vine
The Agreement Archmagi
The Confidence Guard
The Danger Market
The Devious Nun
The Disrupting Volcano
The Drunken Lizard
The Execution Gauntlet
The Fair Ernest
The Federation Wealth
The Hidden Helmet
The Jane
The Mad Bertha
The Minor Hooker
The Noble Joanne
The Northwestern Trader
The Oscar
The Protector Explorer
The Squire's Claw
The Traitor's Verdict
The Unknowable Brian
The Warrior Plume
The Wicked Disease
Yolanda's Cemetary


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2007)

I vote for off

as name I see The Gold Greed more correct for a privateers ship.
I assume there would be parts and a workbench at the ship, is that right?


----------



## Mithran (Aug 9, 2007)

Sure, the Gold Greed makes sense, but do we want to be that obvious whenever we come into port? I'm partial to the Devious Nun or the Unknowable Brian, my self.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 9, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Using Seventh Sanctum's random pirate ship namer



Where can I find this?

Mithran has a point. You're officially legitimate traders.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2007)

If we are traders theres no wrong in having gold greed ^^


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Where can I find this?
> 
> Mithran has a point. You're officially legitimate traders.





Seventh Sanctum


All kind of random namers. The Pirate SHip and Ship namer are under "Names."


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh that's cool. How can I have missed this before.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

There is also this thread over in the Rogue's Gallery that is assembling a bunch of random namers, and this site that has a ton of name links too.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 9, 2007)

A bit more background info (I'll compile these in the Rogues gallery later):
*Travel between stars happens trough a jumpgate-network (quite similar to the Babylon 5 series).

Humankind is divided into factions by allegience to the 21 colonies. (Kind of like nations) none of the colonies are currently at open war with one-another but the covert war of spies, sabotage and raiding the trade-lines is going strong.

The government of Moonbase, the biggest of the colonies, declared itself as representive of humanity in The Rebuplic of Free Stars. They try to give orders and make laws for every colony but in truth they don't have any authority over the rest 80% of humankind.

The Rebuplic consists of so called younger races that haven't yet exceeded progress level 7, with couple exceptions. Every member-race has right to govern it's own people as they see fit. There is however a special military organization that has a mandate to maintain peace across the Rebuplic.

The elder races, who have vast emprires beyond the influence-area of the Rebuplic, are mysterious and mostly strange creatures to behold. Some of them visit the Rebuplic from time to time. Their reasons for doing this remains a mystery. It is speculated that inside their borders lives many more younger races who are still unknown to the Rebuplic. 

There are rumours of even older, almost god-like species who go about on their own businesses, not even noticing others.*

Now everyone. Deside a colour which you use when your character has something to say, oh you know the drill, right. And Black and White are not accepted.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds a lot like the Babylon 5 universe. 


Damon will use teal when he speaks.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah it does, doesn't it. Some parts a bit too much actually. I have to try quite hard to not let B5 influence my ideas too much.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 10, 2007)

We all have to steal get our ideas from somewhere 

I'll use Sandy Brown  for the good doctor.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah it does, doesn't it. Some parts a bit too much actually. I have to try quite hard to not let B5 influence my ideas too much.





Its fine by me. I actually just picked up all five seasons on DVD a couple months ago...got them on sale at Best Buy for $19 a season. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> We all have to steal get our ideas from somewhere
> 
> I'll use Sandy Brown  for the good doctor.





If you just use an S instead of spelling out strike, it actually does what you wanted to do.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 10, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> If you just use an S instead of spelling out strike, it actually does what you wanted to do.




ah-ha! that's what it is. Thanks!

...don't you mean all _4_ Seasons


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 10, 2007)

Quite a bargain. Congrats on excellent purchase.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> ...don't you mean all _4_ Seasons




You know, its funny you say that because I feel the exact same way. Although the 5th season was good, it was unnecessary.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 10, 2007)

Cnosos will speak in a low, emotionless Dim grey color


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 10, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> You know, its funny you say that because I feel the exact same way. Although the 5th season was good, it was unnecessary.



 The reason's for that is evident if you look at the history.

They canceled the show and he had to cram everything that would happen in 4 and 5 into 4, then TNT picked it back up and wanted to do five.   so it had to be kinda filled in.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 11, 2007)

I think we're getting almost ready to start. Finish your characters in rogues gallery. I'd prefer that you give us a little description of character looks and personality too (a line or two will be sufficient). When ready, write "finished" with your chosen colour at the end of your character. That way I know you're ready.

Shayuri. Just so you notice, your ship is actually ultralight. Thought you might want to change the starship operations feat.

Voda Vosa. I'll write the stat-block for your little helper today so you can add it to your character sheet.

So now the ship is named Gold Greed, Faris has been voted to be the captain (as long as he'll be a good captain  ), and the ship's artificial personality is off.

We'll start as soon as everyone is ready.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks! I always associated ultralight with single and two-seat fighters more...but I couldn't remember where the cutoff was.

I'll make the change.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 11, 2007)

I'll be ready as soon as I get those droid stats hehe.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey, somehow missed the Rogues Gallery post first time around. Character's posted and ready to go now, though.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 11, 2007)

Voda Vosa. Here's your little helper. Just copy/paste it to your character sheet. You can name it yourself. Not very usefull except to make aid another checks with repair and computer use, but I got the impression that's what you meant.

```
Little Helper
Tiny construct
Wound points 2
Initiative +2
Speed: 30ft. Fly(poor), 20ft. Climb
Defence 12
Flatfooted 10
Bab: 0
Attacks: +2 ranged (2d8, Laser pistol); or -2 melee (1, Pincer)
Saves:
-Fort:0
-Ref:2
-Will:0

Str 7
Dex 14
Wis 10
Cha 1

Skills:
-Repair +4 (Skill progit)
-Computer use +4 (Skill progit)

Frame: Armature
Locomotion: Thrusters (Bought from Syrrans)
Manipulators: Pincers, Probe (computer interface plug)
Sensors: Class IV sensor system
Accessories: Loading mechanism, Weapon mount (laser pistol), Magnetic 
grippers.
```


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 11, 2007)

It seems that everyone is almost ready so I'm gonna start the game in a couple of days, pending my schedule maybe today, monday at latest.

Shayuri. Pick a colour Mel speaks with. Not white or black.

(White will represent computerized voices and I can't see the black 'cause I use the default skin)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2007)

Oops...right.

I choose YOU, Yellow Green!


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 11, 2007)

Started: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3693580#post3693580


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 14, 2007)

Oy, I'm quite excited. This is the first pbp I've held and it's starting up so nicely. Hope we'll have a good game.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 14, 2007)

Me too ^^


----------



## Mithran (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll second (third?) that. Hopefully it'll hang on for the long haul as well, unlike most... Jinx!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

Question regarding tech... Do you have any preconceptions about how to describe some of the technologies of this sci-fi 'verse? For example, are the engines basically just souped up thrust drives (Newtonian reaction engines that push by flinging stuff out the back), or are they superscience reactionless drives that don't use rockets, or have big holes in the back that glow pretty colors? Is there artificial gravity? Inertial reduction or dampening?

I'm willing to take some liberties, but since these options might also create game situations, I don't want to make assumptions about them.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2007)

Great questions, Shayuri!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2007)

Yep, good question indeed I was wondering about the same thing.
I Like the part of pretty colors ^^


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 22, 2007)

Well the engines in most ships are like the ones that have big holes in the back that glow pretty colors.(Except the really advanced ones) So yeah, they are thrust drives. Most stations and the like have artificial gravity but human ships doesn't since it would require much more energy than a ship-reactor could output.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

Smee. Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 23, 2007)

A quick question for my players: As this is the first pbp I've ever held I would like some feedback. I know were still at starting point but if you could give me some opinions. Constructive critique is always welcome .


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2007)

Larger cutscenes, may be more detailed  ^^
As far as know is the only thing I have to add, it's been fun as far


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks. I'll try to keep that in mind.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 23, 2007)

So far so good


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2007)

Good so far. I like that we've had plenty of chance to RP our PCs thus far.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2007)

No complaints.

*YET...*

*ominous music*


----------



## Raylis (Aug 23, 2007)

wow, those last two posts lined up near perfectly


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 24, 2007)

Hopefully this latest cutscene was a bit more descriptive.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats what I'm talking about, nice ^^


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 14, 2007)

Promoting my other possible game, in case any of you would be interested but haven't noticed: 1936 - Pulp Heroes
I like the way you guys play and any of you is welcome.


----------



## Mithran (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry about being so quiet. I've been sick and couldn't really think to post. But I kept thinking I'd be a little better the next day and I'd post then... well, I wasn't, until today.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2007)

No worries. Welcome back!


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 15, 2007)

I was wondering where you been but decided to wait a little before moving on. Welcome back. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be away a couple of days. I'll try to check the game during that time but probably won't have any chance. I'll be back early on thursday.


----------



## Mithran (Oct 15, 2007)

So... umm... what's going on? Did I kill it?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 15, 2007)

I was wondering what happened. Haven't seen blackrat in a wile


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry guys. Still here. I've got much on my hands now but I'll update at least once in every three days. You'll have an update sometime today.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 12, 2009)

*Casting Resurrect Thread*

Well well... Time has indeed ran by. Soo... Voda, Rhun, Shay, would you be interested in resurrecting an old game? Mithran and Raylis don't seem to have been around in a while, and I'd actually like to change the game system to a more rules-lite version, but the story is still here. So right now, just assessing your interest in continueing the game...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2009)

Whoa. This is a blast from the past. How did you even find this? 

I'm always good for some sci fi RP though.

Just let me catch back up on the story and on my character. 

What system are you thinking of converting to?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm in! I even think I still have my PC.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 12, 2009)

Me too, definitely! I don't have my gear head guy any more, but I sure can find him surfing in this thread. 

Pulp heroes was another really good game, hope you have another Resurrect thread spell prepared.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

And actually, voila! I give you the link to the old Rogue's Gallery!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

Blackrat, when you say Rules Lite system, what are you thinking? I really don't have a lot of other "modern/future" systems.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 13, 2009)

So cool. I only wish Raylis was still around. The system I was thinking would be Window. It's completely free and can be found here: The Window
It's all on that page and it takes literally only 10 minutes to learn the system


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh god, not The Window...

Is d20 Modern so terrible?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 13, 2009)

Is it XP version, or Vista already? ^^


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2009)

I've never heard of The Window, but I'll take a gander.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 15, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Oh god, not The Window...
> 
> Is d20 Modern so terrible?




Heh... If this was a tabletop game I'd agree with you. I really do like d20 Modern as a system, but with pbp it makes GM work a hell. As does most systems. The problem comes with adversaries, as I need good bit of stats done for each and then I need to have them at hand every time I post. Which is usually impossible as I tend to post from work. So I need a system where I can come up with NPC statistics on the spot, and then remember them easily, and that is the strenght of Window. Truth be told, I'd prefer to have even simpler rules but I don't want to drop the randomness of dice completely. (I'm actually thinking of a way to modify The Window to my own preferences, but that's a fair bit from being ready. I dislike the use of differing dice so I'd want to make it completely D6 or D10 game, which would require almost complete overhaul of how it works...)


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 15, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Is it XP version, or Vista already? ^^




Hah! The way it works, I'd say it's still 3.11


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2009)

The Window is based on at least one terrible (IMO) flawed assumption.

Average people doing tasks of average difficulty fail 50% of the time.

That's...ridiculous. Imagine if that came anywhere close to passing within even cursory inspection range of reality. We'd never get ANYTHING done. It makes no sense at all.

I dunno. I get what you're saying. It just rankles. And look at how the odds jump. From 40% fail at "practiced" (1d10) to just 25% fail at the next dice up (1d8).


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 15, 2009)

To let everyone know, I invited Relique du Madde to the game, so we get a decent sized group again, if we get the game going again...


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 15, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> The Window is based on at least one terrible (IMO) flawed assumption.
> 
> Average people doing tasks of average difficulty fail 50% of the time.
> 
> ...




You have a solid point there . I haven't actually looked at the numbers but you are definetly right. I'll think about that modding I was talking about and write a little about it. If I'm right, it should actually fix both of those problems too...


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay, so trying to mix my favourite system (storyteller) to the simpliness of Window:

Let's say we keep the basic idea of differing tiers of profiency but instead of changing the dice you throw you roll D10's aiming for at least one 6 or higher and add dice according to your proficiency. And rolling a 1 will cancel out one success.

So something like this:

Crappy (1D10)
Inexperienced (2D10)
Average (4D10)
Good (6D10)
Very Good (8D10)
Extreme (10D10)

Now that changes the chances quite dramatically considering that even person who has very little experience in something has a bit better than 50% chance at succeeding in a basic task. Ofcourse, more difficult tasks have a higher target number like 7-9 and with something truly "out there" a 10...

And with that, my math skills become useless when trying to figure further... But it seems that average person has a very little chance in failing a basic task, just as it should be. Any of you actually know maths?

Then again, the question comes as to when you even need to roll. Let's say you have a shotgun trained at someone's chest at point blank (This is one of my pet peeves with most game systems)... There's really no need to see if you hit, now is there?

Anyways, does this sound totally crap? I'm not really sure myself ...

Ofcourse, now this could become a playtest for "Window D10"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Heh... If this was a tabletop game I'd agree with you. I really do like d20 Modern as a system, but with pbp it makes GM work a hell. As does most systems. The problem comes with adversaries, as I need good bit of stats done for each and then I need to have them at hand every time I post. Which is usually impossible as I tend to post from work. So I need a system where I can come up with NPC statistics on the spot, and then remember them easily, and that is the strenght of Window.





Just an FYI...I come up with stats on the fly all the time for d20 games. There are really only a few crucial stats you need to know. AC/Defense, Attack Bonus, Hit Points. Maybe more detailed stats for true enemies, but for mooks?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Then again, the question comes as to when you even need to roll. Let's say you have a shotgun trained at someone's chest at point blank (This is one of my pet peeves with most game systems)... There's really no need to see if you hit, now is there?





EZ PZ. If you don't think the situation calls for a die roll, rule as such. In the situation you note above, I see no problem with ruling it is an automatic _coup de gras_ attempt. As the DM, you are the arbitrator of how to resolve any particular situation. Just because the "rules" demand one thing, doesn't mean you can't change them on the fly to fit the situation.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 15, 2009)

I believe I expressed interest in this game way back at the inception. If you adopt a fairly simple system (I'm not familiar with most other's), and you're still looking for a fourth or even fifth character, I'd be interested.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to see you ethandrew! 

Blackrat, I've still got some concerns about switching the systems. Mainly because it would require a redesign of all our PCs, would it not? Would we even be able to keep our PCs the way we originally designed them if we switch to another system?


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Good to see you ethandrew!
> 
> Blackrat, I've still got some concerns about switching the systems. Mainly because it would require a redesign of all our PCs, would it not? Would we even be able to keep our PCs the way we originally designed them if we switch to another system?




Heh. Well, switching to Window would let you keep your PC's as close to those originals as you want . But if indeed you feel that you'd rather keep with D20 modern I'm cool with it. There is no real need to switch afterall, but I will be handwaving many things with the rules in order to make it easier to run.

Also, as this was my first pbp there were some issues that I've learned to cope with now. One is how the rolling is done. I feel that the GM should do most of the rolling on pbp's in order to speed things along.

And yeah. Hey ethandrew, yeah, we could use another player. The system will either be kept at d20 modern, or be the Window that I linked earlier. Both are fairly simple and you can find SRD for modern for example here: Basics


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2009)

I made an ending post for the first chapter in the old IC thread. I think it'll work best if we continue the game in a new thread once everything is figured out and I wanted to get the things finished with the station.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2009)

That works. Though once we get things straight for the new thread, we'll want some accounting of what we got to keep from the station.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, there was some big guns back there, heh


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes there are... Too bad you have limited ammunition 

Oh, and don't forget the Lemon tree


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

I like big guns!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2009)

I though Michael got it.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> I though Michael got it.




I honestly don't remember. I'll have to read back through the IC thread as well.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 17, 2009)

Heh. I just assumed you carried the stuff in and piled them to be sorted later.

Anyways, if I took it right, you all would prefer we continue with d20 Modern?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 17, 2009)

That's easier to use then a system I haven't heard of


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Relique. The first page of this thread contains most of the character creation rules, and I think it's fair to assume that the "childhood friends group" contains a few more kids who weren't capable to join the venture initially, but could come to help old friends now.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 17, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Hey Relique. The first page of this thread contains most of the character creation rules, and I think it's fair to assume that the "childhood friends group" contains a few more kids who weren't capable to join the venture initially, but could come to help old friends now.




Cool.  I'll check over them and start working on a chatracter as soon as I have time (*cough* Thursday after 5pm *cough*)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Anyways, if I took it right, you all would prefer we continue with d20 Modern?





I would certainly prefer to stick to d20 Modern/Future. But as a fellow player/DM, I also like to make the DM's job as easy as possible.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Cool.  I'll check over them and start working on a chatracter as soon as I have time (*cough* Thursday after 5pm *cough*)




We've got the follow PCs in:

* Rhun - Damon Knight - front-line fighter, computer expert, comm & sensor operator, and back-up pilot
* Shayuri - Melara Richter - pilot and navigator, front-line/second-line fighter
* Voda - Cnosos Pyropolis  - technician, engineer and demolitions

So we are looking to replace our doctor/medic and our "diplomat" for lack of a better term. So if any new PCs could at least include those skills in their builds, that would probably be a good thing.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 17, 2009)

Any room for another?

I've never played d20 Modern, but I'm *fairly* familiar with the SRDs.

Sounds like you need either a Charismatic or a Dedicated to fufill those roles. I've got a couple of ideas, either a charming rogue-ish type (probably a retread of the character I did for Rolling Man's failed Second Darkness campaign) - Charismatic following the Fast-Talk talent tree, perhaps with Drifter starting occupation, aiming towards Swindler. His main talent is in being likeable. Alternatively, a quiet, centered Dedicated character with the Religious starting occupation, following the Empathic talent tree. Sort of a counsellor and voice of reason.

Let me know if either of these could be fitted in.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Sounds like you need either a Charismatic or a Dedicated to fufill those roles. I've got a couple of ideas, either a charming rogue-ish type (probably a retread of the character I did for Rolling Man's failed Second Darkness campaign) - Charismatic following the Fast-Talk talent tree, perhaps with Drifter starting occupation, aiming towards Swindler. His main talent is in being likeable.




I think this concept fits in better with the current PCs. Keep in mind, that we are all supposed to be childhood friends who came together with the idea to make some profit running a fast freighter that we names the _Gold Greed._


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 17, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Any room for another?




So the tables have turned. The player becomes a GM... 

Yeah, I like your style doc, so sure you're welcome. Both consepts sound fine to me. If you get the chance, you might want to check the supplement D20 Future, though you can find most of the stuff from the official SRD too. d20 ModernSystem Reference Document

And if you have the patience, do check the first adventure so you know a little how it's been so far. http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/203739-after-earth.html


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> And if you have the patience, do check the first adventure so you know a little how it's been so far. http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/203739-after-earth.html





What little of it there was. 

Question Blackrat: How much wealth did we earn with the last mission? there are a few items that Damon would like to purchase...notably some armor and a shotgun or similar weapon. I kinda of see him as a smarter version of Jayne from Firefly.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 17, 2009)

It looks like you guys are set with 5. I don't want to stretch myself out too thin and become a liable due to my lack of familiarity, but I thank you for the opportunity. I'll be reading this as it picks back up.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> It looks like you guys are set with 5. I don't want to stretch myself out too thin and become a liable due to my lack of familiarity, but I thank you for the opportunity. I'll be reading this as it picks back up.





You sure? We could probably make 6 work just as easy as 5...I mean, if our illustrious DM is cool with it.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I mean, if our illustrious DM is cool with it.




Illustrous... Now there's a word no-one has used of me before. Thanks, I guess 

Yeah, I think we could fit a 6th crewmember in .


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Illustrous... Now there's a word no-one has used of me before. Thanks, I guess




I figured a little flattery can never hurt.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I figured a little flattery can never hurt.




Yes, why not... Now to that wealth question you had...


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmm, I'm not sure you made much money as such since I'd figure you kept most of the stuff you salvaged. The weapons and medical gear was pretty much the only real valuables and I'm pretty sure Michael called the dibs on any medical gear .


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Yes, why not... Now to that wealth question you had...




LOL. I had totally forgotten about that!


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2009)

Blackrat: The circle is complete, now *I* am the GM
Me: Only a GM of evil, 'Rat.


As for the "childhood friends" thing, I figured that since you guys had already had the one adventure together it would be more appropriate if my character was an outsider, so to speak.  Since you seem to need a ship's medic, perhaps the post has been advertised, or at least put about by word of mouth.  I present two candidates:

Solomon "Solly" Gancz.  A tall, almost gangling, young man with a shock of red hair and an infectious grin. Solly would have a bright future if he applied himself more. Not exactly lazy, more lacking in attention span, Solly has drifted through life and medical school, and a variety of minor jobs, living by his wits and his charm. Whilst not a con-man and thief, Solly nevertheless has a fairly lax attitude to the truth, and to minor possessions.
(Charismatic Hero 2, Drifter background from d20 Future, geared towards interpersonal skills. He has some medical training, but there may have been... one or two little issues about him actually graduating...)

or

"Brother" Asif Rafael. A middle-Eastern looking man, smartly dressed. A yellow sunburst mark on his forehead identifies him as a follower of the Church of the Third Epoch. This is a fairly new religion that borrows elements from most Earth religions and several alien ones, its motto "One Truth and Many Paths". Pretty open-minded (some would say vague), the Third Epoch looks for similarities in dogma. It views the destruction of Earth as sad, but a necessary step in leaving the cradle. Also known as Seekers, the Third Epoch believes that throughout history certain individuals, that they call Memetic Prophets, have produced ideas that have fundamentally changed humanity's outlook on life. They include most religious founders, but also scientific and cultural influences as well.
Asif is a quite-spoken, somewhat studious man, with an understated sense of humour. He is medically trained, and has performed missionary work amongst the poor and downtrodden. Nothing about human behaviour fazes him very much.
(Dedicated Hero 2, Religious occupation, probably better medical skills that Solly, but also more geared to the empathic side of communication than fast-talking).


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 18, 2009)

Both sound fun actually. I like the Third Epoch, fits well with the other Post-Earth Religions I have devised, so even if you don't go with the character, I might use the Church 

It's not necessary to know the group initially, but I'd prefer the character to be about same age and also grown on Unity. One idea would be that he's worked on another Far Star ship and Steve (the owner of the company) asked you to skip ships, as his favourite crew could use a medic. Also, if you prefer Asif, he could be close relatives with Faris, who just left the crew...

Of the two, I got to admit, I like Solly more.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2009)

I'll go with Solly then. Shall I start at 2nd level?


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 18, 2009)

Actually, make it 3rd.

And Rhun, Shay & Voda, you get a level up


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2009)

Hooah!


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2009)

Draft version of Solly posted in the RG.  How do you want me to determine hit points?  And now, shopping...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Actually, make it 3rd.
> 
> And Rhun, Shay & Voda, you get a level up




Sweet! That made my day.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 18, 2009)

So, I defer to you all, if you wanted a 6th, what kind of character would you like?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> So, I defer to you all, if you wanted a 6th, what kind of character would you like?





Well, I haven't seen Relique post what type of PC he would like to play. Dr. Simon is making an interpersonal skill based PC (con-man style), and it looks like he is adding some medical training. I still think we will need a real medic, though...and if someone were willing to play that, Dr. Simon may be able to redistribute those skills to other areas.

With that said, we really don't have a "scientist" style PC on the ship. I'm not sure where our adventures will take us, but that may come in handy.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

I added some additional flavor and a pic to my PC Damon Knight. Will try to have his crunch updated to Level 3 tonight.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Draft version of Solly posted in the RG.  How do you want me to determine hit points?  And now, shopping...




Nice work...he looks like he fills the cracks where the crew was kinda week. Vitality was max at first level, 1/2 hit points per level after. Plus CON, obviously.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 19, 2009)

Like I said, I was going to have ot wait till 30 minutes ago before I can look over stuff (all my on campus classes are FINALLY finished).

I'm not really sure what I would want to play considering that all the usual usual modern character types I play have already been taken (I often like playing skeevy diplomats and 'face' types).  Hmm.. maybe the group would need a fixer someone witrh connections  which is also a tactition?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm not really sure what I would want to play considering that all the usual usual modern character types I play have already been taken (I often like playing skeevy diplomats and 'face' types).  Hmm.. maybe the group would need a fixer someone witrh connections  which is also a tactition?




I'm not sure what you mean by fixer/tactician? If you refer to the traditional meaning of fixer as "someone who intervenes with authorities for a person in trouble" than that may very well fit. Especially since some of our dealings are kinda shady.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2009)

Fixer can also have a more cyberpunky meaning like, "One who can procure items of dubious origin." As in, someone who can fix you up with stuff.

In other news, Mel's updated to 3rd level. She can now shoot starship guns! Yay!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 19, 2009)

Both types of fixers would do nicely.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey Blackrat, I'd like to work toward getting the _Burst Fire_ feat for Damon, but it has (IMO) the ridiculous prerequisit of having a 13 WIS (which makes no sense to me). Any chance you'd be willing to wave that prereq?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmm...  I started wirh building out my character (Gitane Le Rouge) and I'm starting to wonder if I should even make her a charismatic class since skill wise she'll step on Solomon's toes  because as a fixer, she'd have to be good at diplomacy, gather info, and to some extent bluffing.  

Luckily, feats would be totally different (I was planning on giving her urban tracking and maybe trustworthy or low profile).

Her features were going to be Charm and Favor.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm...  I started wirh building out my character (Gitane Le Rouge) and I'm starting to wonder if I should even make her a charismatic class since skill wise she'll step on Solomon's toes  because as a fixer, she'd have to be good at diplomacy, gather info, and to some extent bluffing.
> 
> Luckily, feats would be totally different (I was planning on giving her urban tracking and maybe trustworthy or low profile).
> 
> Her features were going to be Charm and Favor.





Sounds like a good plan. Charismatic is great for the fast-talker type.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 22, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hey Blackrat, I'd like to work toward getting the _Burst Fire_ feat for Damon, but it has (IMO) the ridiculous prerequisit of having a 13 WIS (which makes no sense to me). Any chance you'd be willing to wave that prereq?




Oh right. Yeah, that sounds okay. Can't figure out that prereq myself either. Dex or Str req would be more logical, but I don't feel like thinking it over so I'll just wave the prereq.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 22, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> So, I defer to you all, if you wanted a 6th, what kind of character would you like?




Still up for the game?

I don't know, there's always use for another gun, as well as someone with actual hand to hand training. The group also lacks a pure sneak.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh, Dr. Simon. At start you roll 2d4 for your wealth and add he occupation bonus. If you take ranks in profession you get extra +1 wealth bonus. It's easily forgotten as the rule is hidden somewhere illogical in the book, and even more so in the SRD but I'll try to locate it...

EDIT: Oh, there it is... Right under the Wealth section . At least in SRD...

So as I said, completely illogical place


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Blackrat. I'd found it, but haven't gotten round to rolling yet. Am I right in thinking that you said we could Take 20 for purchases of starting equipment?
Edit: I hate Invisible Castle! I wasn't planning on him owning a lot of stuff, but... a roll of 2!


I don't mind another Charismatic, the two seem to have fairly different focuses. Solly is more about avoiding trouble than knowing the right person. But if Relique is going for this concept, I'll keep the medical aspect of Solly.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 22, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Thanks Blackrat. I'd found it, but haven't gotten round to rolling yet. Am I right in thinking that you said we could Take 20 for purchases of starting equipment?
> Edit: I hate Invisible Castle! I wasn't planning on him owning a lot of stuff, but... a roll of 2!




Heheh. You can roll that again .

And yeah, you can take 20 for initial purchases.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 22, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> I don't mind another Charismatic, the two seem to have fairly different focuses. Solly is more about avoiding trouble than knowing the right person. But if Relique is going for this concept, I'll keep the medical aspect of Solly.




::laughs:: Avoid trouble?  Is that even possible?    I see Gitane as being sort of a proto femme fatale type.  When she wants something she doesn't deceive to get it, she instead tries to manipulates her way into obtaining it.  And when she's caught, she either calls up favors of flirts/manipulates her way out of the situation. (I'm thinking she is the renegade daughter of someone important and ended up picking up a life of crime as a hobby rather then for survival purposes.  Yeah, she's spoiled, entitled, selfish and extremely chaotic).


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 22, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> (I'm thinking she is the renegade daughter of someone important and ended up picking up a life of crime as a hobby rather then for survival purposes.  Yeah, she's spoiled, entitled, selfish and extremely chaotic).




Taking Heir occupation from D20 Future?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 22, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> ::laughs:: Avoid trouble?  Is that even possible?




As adventurers, no. That could make life extremely vexing for Solly...

Re: Wealth.
Thank you, oh great GM.  This time I rolled a 7, +2 for occupation, for a 9 in total.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 22, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> As adventurers, no. That could make life extemely vexing for Solly...
> 
> Re: Wealth.
> Thank you, oh great GM.  This time I rolled a 7, +2 for occupation, for a  in total.





And put 1 rank in profession and you get +1 more and at least +1 with every level up


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Oh right. Yeah, that sounds okay. Can't figure out that prereq myself either. Dex or Str req would be more logical, but I don't feel like thinking it over so I'll just wave the prereq.




Thanks.



Blackrat said:


> I don't know, there's always use for another gun, as well as someone with actual hand to hand training. The group also lacks a pure sneak.




What's Damon? Chop liver? He has combat martial arts and melee smash...he just prefers a gun.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 22, 2009)

Perhaps later, at the moment I see him as someone who hasn't really applied himself to anything enough to warrant a profession. 

Equipment is up - wealth reduced by 1 for each purchase above its value (Card comp. and shockstick). I couldn't find details for a penknife, but I trust some sort of multitool/utility blade is acceptable; also the Compact feature for the medikit.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

Damon is mostly updated, but I do need to buy a few things for him. I guess I need to make his level 3 wealth check.

Also, or those of us that "completed" the first adventure...was there some bonus wealth?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 22, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Taking Heir occupation from D20 Future?




I was originally thinking Dilettante since having the ability to get Gamble as a class skill is pretty fun (even if it's one class short compaired to heire).  The Education requirement of the Heire is a little iffy.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 22, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> And put 1 rank in profession and you get +1 more and at least +1 with every level up




Can living off Daddy's inheritance be a profession?  

No seriously, I gave gitane several ranks of profession.  I'm not sure what she does besides for her bored excursions into lawlessness, but I figure that she uses her resources (*cough* Favors and Daddy's influence *cough*) to earn her a living.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 23, 2009)

Nothing like a hard working girl PC in the group.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> No seriously, I gave gitane several ranks of profession.  I'm not sure what she does besides for her bored excursions into lawlessness, but I figure that she uses her resources (*cough* Favors and Daddy's influence *cough*) to earn her a living.




The nice thing about Modern is you don't have to specify what exactly your profession is.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, chatting it up with Relique has given me what I need to know about Gaetana's background and the character is up in the RG as is Dr. Simon's. Cnosos needs to be updated to lvl 3, if you are still with us Voda . I'll take a look through of the RG and would like to hear from ethandrew still, but we are starting to be set.

Oh, and of wealth. From selling the salvaged tech that you don't need yourself, Cnosos, Mel and Damon got enough to raise your wealth by 1


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Oh, and of wealth. From selling the salvaged tech that you don't need yourself, Cnosos, Mel and Damon got enough to raise your wealth by 1




Here's hoping for a good Level 3 wealth checkas well! LOL.

Like I said, Damon is mostly updated. Just have a few things to finish and he'll be ready to go.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll update him any time soon, just give me some time, I'm really busy with RL. Although we could certainly start up, and the update been done afterwards. It's always easiest to post some RP lines than update an old pc, heh


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

True enough. Unless Blackrat plans on starting the action _in medias res_, in which case our updates might be important!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 24, 2009)

Trully, let us hope that's not the case.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 24, 2009)

Rhun said:


> True enough. Unless Blackrat plans on starting the action _in medias res_, in which case our updates might be important!






Voda Vosa said:


> Trully, let us hope that's not the case.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 24, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> I'll update him any time soon, just give me some time, I'm really busy with RL. Although we could certainly start up, and the update been done afterwards. It's always easiest to post some RP lines than update an old pc, heh




Yeah, I can understand that . Have had my share of things going on outside the web...

And yeah, there's no hurry as such, just wanted to know if you're still here . I'll wait a while to hear from ethandrew and start thinking of the start of Episode II - Where No Man Has Gone Before!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2009)

I am No Man!


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 24, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I am No Man!




Episode II - Where No Man (or fuzzy-haired little girl) Has Gone Before!

FIFY


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't take me too seriously. I'm on caffeine-high right now


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 24, 2009)

I updated the races section in the RG to include the new species you have encountered.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Don't take me too seriously. I'm on caffeine-high right now




That's better than some other sorts of highs! 



Blackrat said:


> I updated the races section in the RG to include the new species you have encountered.




Sweet!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 24, 2009)

Heh I always laugh a lot with you around BR, that's a good part of why I enjoy your games =P


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Heh I always laugh a lot with you around BR, that's a good part of why I enjoy your games =P




And I always laugh when Voda is around. I miss the antics of Toruk.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah I miss him too. He's from times when I didn't grasp English too brightly, and so, dialogues like "Toruk big, very much big" were more than accessible for me. Next game I join, I'll play a stupid big orc, just how I liked!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Yeah I miss him too. He's from times when I didn't grasp English too brightly, and so, dialogues like "Toruk big, very much big" were more than accessible for me. Next game I join, I'll play a stupid big orc, just how I liked!




Actually, your written english is better than many people I know who grew up and went to school here in the States.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 24, 2009)

That's because a person who does not know how to swim, will rarely drown, while good swimmers are the ones that drown. 
Yeah I'm not good at metaphors either. =P


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> That's because a person who does not know how to swim, will rarely drown, while good swimmers are the ones that drown.
> Yeah I'm not good at metaphors either. =P




I got the gist of it!


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 25, 2009)

Rhun said:


> That's better than some other sorts of highs!



With so much history under my belt, right next to the big belly, I can attest that it's the best sort... All I wonder is why there's Monday in my coffee again.


> Sweet!



Well I didn't taste, but I bet those K'tings taste a bit sour rather than sweet...


Voda Vosa said:


> Heh I always laugh a lot with you around BR, that's a good part of why I enjoy your games =P



That must be 'cause to me the world is a joke and I know the punchline...


Voda Vosa said:


> That's because a person who does not know how to swim, will rarely drown, while good swimmers are the ones that drown.
> Yeah I'm not good at metaphors either. =P



Well, according to statistics, most drownings happen during summer (at least in finland). Icecream consumption also increases during the summer. So the logical conclusion is that eating icecream causes drowning!

How did that relate to anything you ask? It didn't, but I just felt like saying it.

Yes, coffee. How'd you guess?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Well, according to statistics, most drownings happen during summer (at least in finland). Icecream consumption also increases during the summer. So the logical conclusion is that eating icecream causes drowning!





Ha! I'll have to remember that...don't mix icecream and water.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2009)

Like wine and watermelon.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 25, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Well, according to statistics, most drownings happen during summer (at least in finland). Icecream consumption also increases during the summer. So the logical conclusion is that eating icecream causes drowning!




Hold up hold up.   You mean they have summer in Finland?  I thought it is like... you know... snowing all year long over there.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 26, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Hold up hold up.   You mean they have summer in Finland?  I thought it is like... you know... snowing all year long over there.




No, there's a season for the mosquitos too.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 26, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> No, there's a season for the mosquitos too.




Wait?! You've been here, haven't you? Yes, there's the snow season, and then there's the mosquito season...


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, I've been canoeing in the Saimaa region. Amazing place, if you don't mind sharing a bit of blood!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 27, 2009)

At least you don't have Dengue. Although this year it has increased it's distribution well into the south part of the country (the coolest) reaching temperate zones, well into the latitude of my city. Who knows?


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey, all. Just a couple days more as ethandrew is joining us afterall and we'll talk through his character consept. Then we are ready to start Episode II!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 30, 2009)

Are there going to be clones in Episode II?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2009)

Possible episode titles:

A Clone In The Dark.

Killer Clones From Outer Space.

The Clone Ranger.

Someone To Watch Over Me...With Clones.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, it depends where you decide to go... Fly far enough to certain direction and there is definetly clones. A whole species of clones...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 1, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Well, it depends where you decide to go... Fly far enough to certain direction and there is definetly clones. A whole species of clones...




What if we fly in an golden spiral?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 1, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> What if we fly in an golden spiral?




Most likely you'll be lost in Hyperspace and never heard of again


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 1, 2009)

It continues: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...ode-ii-beyond-colonial-space.html#post4849139


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2009)

Just wanted to say, Relique, that there's no OOC hostility here. 

Mel's in a bad mood, and your poor character said pretty much exactly the wrong thing. 

That said, buying drinks isn't a bad rebound.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry guys, I've been out of pocket. But I'll work on getting back to it, so to speak.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 2, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Just wanted to say, Relique, that there's no OOC hostility here.
> 
> Mel's in a bad mood, and your poor character said pretty much exactly the wrong thing.
> 
> That said, buying drinks isn't a bad rebound.




Don't worry it was fun.   I was viewing it more of an alpha female type trying to establish a pecking order type of thing.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 3, 2009)

It's off to a nice start again. Anyways, to let everyone know, I'm going to have quite a weekend so I don't have time to think for the next post until monday. Probably can't even get myself online until sunday night .


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 3, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> It's off to a nice start again. Anyways, to let everyone know, I'm going to have quite a weekend so I don't have time to think for the next post until monday. Probably can't even get myself online until sunday night .




Try not to get any diseases or drink any Bad Absinthe..


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 3, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: I had forgotten how much Shrew looked like a demonic Chewbacca.



Hehee... You don't want to make him mad 

Race of pacifistic philosophers who look like nightmare monsters . Welcome to my twisted mind


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 3, 2009)

He's able to deliver some philosophic whacks right?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Try not to get any diseases or drink any Bad Absinthe..




Ah...absinthe.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 6, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> He's able to deliver some philosophic whacks right?




Absolutely. He can prove you that you don't exist at all 


No absinthe for rat. Salmiakki-vodka . Yummy...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2009)

Hee hee!

I feel so bad, making Mel so mean to Relique! lol...

But with the flaunting of wealth and the buying off stuff...it's like a litany of what to avoid to be Mel's friend. I was laffing all the way through her post, and slapping my forehead.

Oh man. A little intra-party conflict will be fun.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 6, 2009)

As I explained to Blackrat, Gaetanna's going to be like the mafia version of Paris Hilton.  lol


I'm thinking that the reason why she's being "kicked out of Unity" by Grandpa Vincent is that she's becoming too much of a "Diva" and as a result, the wrong/right people have been paying too much attention to what she saids or does.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 6, 2009)

Cnossos have been updated to level 3.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 7, 2009)

I added the map of colonial space to the Rogues Gallery. The green lines are safe jumproutes. With good sensors it's possible to make through hyperspace without following them, but I wouldn't suggest trying it with the ones you have 



Voda Vosa said:


> Cnossos have been updated to level 3.




Cool .


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> I added the map of colonial space to the Rogues Gallery. The green lines are safe jumproutes. With good sensors it's possible to make through hyperspace without following them, but I wouldn't suggest trying it with the ones you have




Looks like Cnosos is going to need to get to work on the sensors!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 7, 2009)

Lucky we, that I spend some more points in use computer and repair. =D


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Lucky we, that I spend some more points in use computer and repair. =D





Actually, you are stepping on my PC's toes...he is supposed to be the computer guy. Cnosos is the repair guy.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 7, 2009)

That's what I wanted you to think,  heh.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> That's what I wanted you to think,  heh.




And here I was hoping I wouldn't have to shoot a fellow PC. <evil laugh>


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> And here I was hoping I wouldn't have to shoot a fellow PC. <evil laugh>




 Just make sure it's not Gaetanna.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah!

...

She's mine. >


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 8, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Yeah!
> 
> ...
> 
> She's mine. >


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 8, 2009)

Wait?! Are you guys setting up a mexican standoff on the ship?!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't look at me!  Gaetanna's the innocent one here.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 8, 2009)

Hmm. I think I need to give you an expanded map so you can leave the colonial space... At least a 100 more LY to up and right... That should be enough for you to find Segdiir and get the android back home...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2009)

Confusion ensues.

The android gave us this datathing and asked us to deliver it...and now everyone's talking about decrypting it and selling the information off. So is the android someone we're not worried about doublecrossing, and if so why would we want to return him? But if not, why aren't we talking about delivering the datathing as asked...though pressing for a reward for doing so, of course?

I don't quite grasp the relationship here.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 8, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Confusion ensues.
> 
> The android gave us this datathing and asked us to deliver it...




No the guy you found half-dead in the mainbase gave the datacard. He is infected with the virus which is why he is kept mostly in cryo. The Android is mostly disassembled on Cnosos' workbench, but his brain is still hooked to your maincomputer, as he refuses to leave until you get him home...

So the guy... You don't really feel threatened by him as it's doubtfull he'll be leaving cryo any time soon, so you can either crack the code and sell what's on the card, or do as he asked an take it to The Temple and hope for reward.

The Android however... Well, he could pretty much disable your ship any time he feels like, so it might be smart not to anger him...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2009)

Ahhh!

That's what I was missing! Thank you, sir!

Okay, so, drop off cargo, and bring android home. I figure we should crack the datacard if we can...especially if we can do it without it being obvious that we did it.

Then we can crack it AND bring it back.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my... Segdiir was quite a bit further away than I remembered... It'll take a moment for me to plot the safe jumps in the whole area...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 8, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Then we can crack it AND bring it back.




And while you do that, Gaetanna ill be a good girl and send the report to Grandpa so we'll all win.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, and Damon wants to make damn sure nobody informs Gaetanna about the presence of the android until absolutely necessary.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh my... I didn't remember how far away Segdiir truly was... It'll take you about 5 months to reach it with current sensors and engines 

Well there's a lot of adventure on the way 

I'll post the expanded map later today.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

Cnosos...get to work modifying those engines so we can go faster!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Yeah, and Damon wants to make damn sure nobody informs Gaetanna about the presence of the android until absolutely necessary.




You make it sound like Gaetanna's a bad guy (or at least the granddaughter one)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> You make it sound like Gaetanna's a bad guy (or at least the granddaughter one)




Not a bad guy per se...just that she is new, so from an IC point of view we obviously can't quite trust her yet. I'm sure she'll come around, though.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 9, 2009)

Expanded map. As before:
Blue dots are human colonies.

Red dots are home systems of sentient species + Bastion which is a half terraformed planet that serves as the Capital of the Republic.

Green dots are waystations. Some are no more than a jumpgate, others are fullblown colony of other species, and anything in between.

The single brownish dot is a destroyed system. The gate in there still exists but is badly damaged and malfunctioning.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! We are a long way away. Time to get going!


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh, BTW, your ship is equipped with cryo-beds just for this kind of journeys. The computer can handle basic functions like travel through hyperspace and plotting new course at waystations. If something unexpected happens it can thaw any or all crewmembers in 10 minutes.

Due to this, Steve is actually way older than he appears as he has occasionally spent months at a time in cryosleep


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> WOW! We are a long way away. Time to get going!




Yeah, one purple square in that map equals 100x100 LY. Your ship travels at approximately .75 Lightspeed and hyperspace shortens distance by the factor of 1000. I've got an excel sheet to let me calculate the times of any route pretty easily.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 10, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, one purple square in that map equals 100x100 LY. Your ship travels at approximately .75 Lightspeed and hyperspace shortens distance by the factor of 1000. I've got an excel sheet to let me calculate the times of any route pretty easily.




HOLY CRAP!

So... by the time we get to the other side of the map  our character's families would be dead and Gaetanna would be a Gazillionare (assuming she placed her money in a safe secure high interest baring account)?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> 
> So... by the time we get to the other side of the map  our character's families would be dead and Gaetanna would be a Gazillionare (assuming she placed her money in a safe secure high interest baring account)?




Nah, not quite, but the the whole republic space would take a couple of years with human engines to cross...


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> So... by the time we get to the other side of the map  our character's families would be dead and Gaetanna would be a Gazillionare (assuming she placed her money in a safe secure high interest baring account)?




Very safe...or she could end up bankrupt! LOL.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Blackrat,  Is it too late to do a minor retcon on Gaetanna's HUD?  That is so I could incorporate a Satalite DataLink and a Vehicle Link Software package to it?  (Which change's HUD's to DC 13 and wouldn't have affected her wealth at the time of purchasing )


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey Blackrat,  Is it too late to do a minor retcon on Gaetanna's HUD?  That is so I could incorporate a Satalite DataLink and a Vehicle Link Software package to it?  (Which change's HUD's to DC 13 and wouldn't have affected her wealth at the time of purchasing )




Yeah, that's ok.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2009)

I've noticed you missed this post


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> I've noticed you missed this post




Oh sorry... The brain of the droid is too big to fit in Dorb and it won't let you disconnect it...


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

Damn droids and robotics!

How far is the android's home from where we are going? Is it along the same path?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Damn droids and robotics!
> 
> How far is the android's home from where we are going? Is it along the same path?




The android's home was the segdiir. It is that trip that'd take you the five months...


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> The android's home was the segdiir. It is that trip that'd take you the five months...





So where are we supposed to be dropping off our steel shipment? Was it one of the Jap bases?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 15, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Solly puts the "coffee" down carefully.
> 
> "Well, see these lights here? They're all green, and not red, which has to mean that everything is okay, right?"  He frowns. "Have you used these before? If not, perhaps it _would_ be a good idea for you to check them when you have time. I'm not entirely familiar with this particular model."



Thanks Doc... I just had to wipe my desk as I bursted coffee on it while reading your post


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

Funny, funny stuff.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2009)

How about the rolls? how much I missed?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 15, 2009)

So how does the jump gates work?  Do we have to request clearance to use them or something?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 16, 2009)

I...forget. We covered it in the first thread I think. I'll have to dig it up.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 16, 2009)

You did ok Voda. You got the easiest parts installed 

The Jumpgates normally need just activation, which is a simple DC 10 Computer Use check that you can take 10 with... If there's more than one ship lining up at the gate they usually synch flight controls with the lead ship out of mutual interest and move close so they can jump in on the same opening.

If it's a really busy gate there's a flight control station next to it that you need to contact to get gate clearance. The closest of those would be at Lucky Star Colony. Also some alien homeworld gates are controlled by control stations in order to keep better protection.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2009)

Jump gates are cool!


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh boy... Hopefully ENW stays up for a while now... I've written the next update thrice already. Today I've been too lazy. I try to get it done tomorrow.

You are indeed going to Jap 1 to drop of the cargo and then apparently to Segdiir after that to take the droid home. You could take a detour to the Temple and deliver the datacard if you wish... Too hard to crack it seems.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> You are indeed going to Jap 1 to drop of the cargo and then apparently to Segdiir after that to take the droid home. You could take a detour to the Temple and deliver the datacard if you wish... Too hard to crack it seems.




At least until we level up some more! LOL.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2009)

Quick tip I use:  Copy the text before hitting "post", then you can past it again if the forums mess up! 
I feel your pain, happened to me all the time before I applied the copy/past thingy.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Quick tip I use:  Copy the text before hitting "post", then you can past it again if the forums mess up!
> I feel your pain, happened to me all the time before I applied the copy/past thingy.




I've been doing this exact same thing for years. And for any of my long posts, I write them up in notepad first and then copy them over, just to avoid this.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 24, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm figuring that since Gaetanna spent days/weeks fiddling with the ships systems she would know that this "AI" isn't the ship's pre-installed AI, especially considering that Angel Industries would have made a detailed survey of the Gold Greed before they initially loaned it out to the group (and that she would theoretically have had access to that information (if Grandpa Vincent actually wanted to to learn something about business while on this voyage).  Also, considering this ship is on a company funded expedition, there most likely would be a company policy in effect dealing with unwarranted/reported modifications which could negate any insurance claims or reimbursement that the crew may receive as compensation for them fixing any damage that may have resulted from ship on ship combat or general wear and tear.
> *cough* Knowledge: Business +7



I wouldn't be sure. The ship actually doesn't belong to Angel Industries. The company is a major shareholder in Far Star Trading Company which owns the ships. The bureocrats like to keep tabs on things but then again, Steve himself is a bit contemptous about them stepping on his toes so he lets the captains run things like they want and files reports and such when it suits him. He is one of the rare guys who actually has bravery to mess with mr. Angel. So I'd say Angel Industries don't have much knowledge about the ship actually, except that it has alien engines .

EDIT: Though it is clear it's not a stock AI . It did declare itself sentient afterall... Humans aren't advanced enough to build truly sentient computers, unless they develop some highly unlikely and strange glitches...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 24, 2009)

In Gaetanna's mind (remember she naively buys into her family's own propaganda), she probably thinks that Grandpa Vincent owns Far Star Trading and has Steve as a figurehead.

But then again, if she would have known that Angel Industries knew virtually nothing about the ship, she would take the incentive to delve into the ship's systems so she could deliver as much data as possible to Angel Industries so they could gain more of an upper hand when dealing with Steve (but more importantly so she could impress Grandpa and convince him to let her go home).

Of course, since I did say she would bluff if need be, she is obviously trying to get something out of this (the twisted satisfaction of having people admit that they were hiding info from her and forcing them to spill it EVEN THOUGH she knew what they were hiding).


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 24, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> In Gaetanna's mind (remember she naively buys into her family's own propaganda), she probably thinks that Grandpa Vincent owns Far Star Trading and has Steve as a figurehead.




I can actually see it this way


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Of course, since I did say she would bluff if need be, she is obviously trying to get something out of this (the twisted satisfaction of having people admit that they were hiding info from her and forcing them to spill it EVEN THOUGH she knew what they were hiding).





LOL...thats a good way to get 'spaced' by the bunch of toughs running the ship.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 24, 2009)

Rhun said:


> LOL...thats a good way to get 'spaced' by the bunch of toughs running the ship.




The last word's she'll say as shes's sucked out the airlock would be..  "Vincent Angel is my Grandfa....."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 24, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA XD I love that character.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 24, 2009)

The good thing is, I don't have to come up with a reason why she was "kicked out" of Unity.  I just have to continue making her act the way she does and it automatically becomes apparent.  She's like a rabid chihuahua, sooner or later it'll get punted.

If Dr. Phill existed in the Game';s universe, Gaetanna would have been put on his show (and then sent to a "reality check boot camp) ages ago.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2009)

Where's Gaetanna now? Was she in the lounge or the bridge? And when she crumpled was it on the bridge, or did she flee somewhere else?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 25, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Where's Gaetanna now? Was she in the lounge or the bridge? And when she crumpled was it on the bridge, or did she flee somewhere else?




I'm thinking she's in the hallway between the lounge and the bridge.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 25, 2009)

So much fun and excitement.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay... Now that ENW "works", I'll try to post an update as soon as possible. Hopefully I can type it before things go down the sink...


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Okay... Now that ENW "works", I'll try to post an update as soon as possible. Hopefully I can type it before things go down the sink...




"Works" is the wrong word. Functions so slowly that it takes forever to make a single post would be more accurate. My presence is going to be limited until it starts working better, as it isn't worth my time to sit here waiting for a post to take.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 31, 2009)

I love the way you think Shay . As we discussed when we originally started the game, I gave you the artistic freedom of describing the flightfunctions and you just proved yourself again. I personally would not have thought of the safetyprotocols and disabling them but now that you mentioned it, I love it. Now everyone, give me some time to think of a decently lenghty post to describe your foray through the storm. You survived, I can tell you that


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2009)

Hooray!

And thanks!

I actually did the roll before I even started the post, figuring that I'd work the probable results into the narrative. Since I can only do one or two posts a day right now (distributed between all my games...which bites), I wanted to give it some meat.

The roll came up better than I could have hoped for, so I figured I'd have some license to cut loose a bit, and describe one of those wonderful cinematic, "Character does something that should be cosmically stupid, but makes it work because _she's just that good_ moments. Han Solo flies into the asteroid belt, Mal leads the Reaver fleet back to the Alliance...etc.

Sometimes the dice just work with the moment.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2009)

Awesome post Shayuri! And you even forgot the +2 to piloting from Damon's aid another...so a 33 is pretty damn good for 3rd level PCs! LOL.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 3, 2009)

Agree, I felt in there already!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2009)

I was hoping site would be running better after the weekend, but still looks to be really slow.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, I'm back from my vacation. I anticipated to not have much time in the internet, but I had even less. Apologies all. But I'm back now, so the pace will pick up again.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 7, 2009)

Sweet.  Btw, we killed then skinned all the elves.. er Syrrans while you were gone so we're expecting alot of exp.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

Good to see you back, rat!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2009)

lol...

We really need to find Mel some way to help out that doesn't confine her to the cockpit with the engines running sometime.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 14, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> lol...
> 
> We really need to find Mel some way to help out that doesn't confine her to the cockpit with the engines running sometime.





You could run her over to the other ship behind Gaetanna and borrow her HUD. That way she could pilot the ship (with a +1 bonus) via the HUD's vehicle link.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> You could run her over to the other ship behind Gaetanna and borrow her HUD. That way she could pilot the ship (with a +1 bonus) via the HUD's vehicle link.




Or she could use Damon's HUD, which he hardly ever uses...

I guess if the Captain doesn't help us soon, Damon may have to try using his piloting skills to get the cruiser away from the hyperspace wedgie.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, don't get Mel wrong. Right now the Greed's doing fine keeping us away.

She's just being pro-active. Because she's not got much else to do.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, these sort of encounters are not ideal for a diverse crew. At least Voda didn't try to steal your PC's roll as pilot like he did with my PC's computer use.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2009)

Give me some time. Cnosos is a quite nasty guy when you get to know him well.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 15, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Well, don't get Mel wrong. Right now the Greed's doing fine keeping us away.
> 
> She's just being pro-active. Because she's not got much else to do.




You could start shooting at things and hope they don't start firing back.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Give me some time. Cnosos is a quite nasty guy when you get to know him well.




Not too worried about it.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry guys, I've actually had quite a lot on my hands at work this week. Very rare to have something to do ... I'll try to get update up by monday...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Sorry guys, I've actually had quite a lot on my hands at work this week. Very rare to have something to do ... I'll try to get update up by monday...




No worries, Rat! RL comes first. We'll be around. Or at least, I'll be around. I can speak for others so much.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll be around too!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 30, 2009)

Bad rat no gold stars for you


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Bad rat no gold stars for you




Do I get a gold star?


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd rather get a Plus.

Does anybody remember the old Check, Check-Minus, Check-Plus grading system? Oh to simpler times.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

Ha, I do remember that actually. Though in all truth, I really prefer the percentile grading system. Then I know exactly where I stand!


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 9, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Just got it, Blackrat. Syrrans = Sirens. Cunning!



Hehee... Yeah, there are quite a few puns in the setting actually 

Also, although it hasn't been clear yet, about 4/5 of the alien species are standard D&D/Spelljammer races/monsters with some cosmetic tweaks... Syrran are basically elves


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 9, 2009)

Can I get a miniture giant space hamster?


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 9, 2009)

Can I offer you a Giff instead?

Though I could be inclined to add in the fire-breathing phase doppelganger giant space hamster...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Also, although it hasn't been clear yet, about 4/5 of the alien species are standard D&D/Spelljammer races/monsters with some cosmetic tweaks... Syrran are basically elves




That's funny...I've done the same thing in my space campaign. LOL. Change the names and some cosmetic tweaks, and boom...instance alien race.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> That's funny...I've done the same thing in my space campaign. LOL. Change the names and some cosmetic tweaks, and boom...instance alien race.



It worked for Star Wars.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

I suppose it did at that. I always thought the Gamorreans were somewhat orc-like!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, pigy green folk with tusks. Orcs.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Yeah, pigy green folk with tusks. Orcs.




Which is okay, because I've got them in my space campaign too! LOL.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 20, 2009)

Cnosos and Pierce needs to loot now.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Cnosos and Pierce needs to loot now.




Don't these guys outnumber us?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Don't these guys outnumber us?




Yeah, but we have the advantage... we all are wearing space suits.  I'm perry sure one good shot from can undo all the repairs Cnosos made to the ship's coolant systems and flood the ship in several rounds.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 20, 2009)

Hostile takeovers? Pirating? Sign Pierce up! We're all suit'd up anyway (except for Gaetanna) so we could just shoot a hole in a window or something.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL. I'm not even sure we can pilot the ship at the given time. We'll see when they fix the enemies.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 20, 2009)

We will loot in a diplomatic way: "Damon! point your gun to the captain's head!"


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 20, 2009)

If we do become space pirates I think Pierce will shave his goatee into a sinister moustache. It seems only natural.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> If we do become space pirates I think Pierce will shave his goatee into a sinister moustache. It seems only natural.




Did you ever finish your character sheet? Last time I looked in the Rogue's Galley it was still pending.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 22, 2009)

You know, I don't think I ever did. I think Blackest had made everything and left me only two feats to select, and I know we PM'd a few ideas but I'm not sure I ever finalized it. Whoops!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 22, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> Hostile takeovers? Pirating? Sign Pierce up! We're all suit'd up anyway (except for Gaetanna) so we could just shoot a hole in a window or something.




Damn good point...  If only Gas masks were DC10 then I could do a "on hand equipment" check if she if I had on her.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> You know, I don't think I ever did. I think Blackest had made everything and left me only two feats to select, and I know we PM'd a few ideas but I'm not sure I ever finalized it. Whoops!




No big deal. I just noticed he wasn't there.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 23, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> You know, I don't think I ever did. I think Blackest had made everything and left me only two feats to select, and I know we PM'd a few ideas but I'm not sure I ever finalized it. Whoops!




Hehe... Whoops indeed... I have the half-done version readily available if you need it again. There were some issues still if I recall...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Hehe... Whoops indeed... I have the half-done version readily available if you need it again. There were some issues still if I recall...




Sure, sure! Sounds like somebody is being lazy!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2009)

"The one that consider itself free from guilty that throws the first stone" heh.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 23, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> "The one that consider itself free from guilty that throws the first stone" heh.




I'm gonna go with this! Thanks for nothing, Rhun!

Blackrat, do you have the last PM I sent you with my feat selection? I'll fix up Pierce and then post him in the RG.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I'm gonna go with this! Thanks for nothing, Rhun!




Nothing is what I do best!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 6, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> <SNIP>...You know it's like those vacuum-heads that steal fancy underwear from designer stores. If you're going to risk prison time and a record, do it for something worthwhile."




Why could I imagine Geatanna doing that?  It must be because of her bored air of entitlement and her "insanely rich person I could do anything I want" syndrome.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 8, 2009)

On vacation until monday. Don't think I can manage a post before then.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2009)

Have fun and be safe 'rat!


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone mind if take a holiday pause? I know doc ain't around and I'll be away for the 24th-28th most probably.

Happy holidays for those who feel like being joyous... I'm pretty sure I'll be bored to death myself


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 21, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Anyone mind if take a holiday pause? I know doc ain't around and I'll be away for the 24th-28th most probably.
> 
> Happy holidays for those who feel like being joyous... I'm pretty sure I'll be bored to death myself




Nope.  But be sure to give our characters lots of good presents on our arrival to jap 1 .


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2009)

Might be a good time for some IC-chattin' if anyone's in the mood. Otherwise we can just blip to the station when yer back, Mr. Rat.

It's all good.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Anyone mind if take a holiday pause? I know doc ain't around and I'll be away for the 24th-28th most probably.
> 
> Happy holidays for those who feel like being joyous... I'm pretty sure I'll be bored to death myself




Its all good, 'rat. And Happy Holidays to you too! And to everyone!



Shayuri said:


> Might be a good time for some IC-chattin' if anyone's in the mood. Otherwise we can just blip to the station when yer back, Mr. Rat.




You know Damon is up for some IC chattin'.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 21, 2009)

Cnosos as well.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 21, 2009)

Gaetanna feels like running around the ship in that skin tight "space elf" uniform..  I mean... chatting I-C.


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 21, 2009)

Enjoy your holiday, Blackrat.

I (ie. Pierce) am up for some good IC chit-chat.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Gaetanna feels like running around the ship in that skin tight "space elf" uniform.




Damon is going to enjoy the show.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 22, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Gaetanna feels like running around the ship in that skin tight "space elf" uniform..  I mean... chatting I-C.




Hmm... Considering it is at least half a size too small, it will really be skin tight


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 22, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Hmm... Considering it is at least half a size too small, it will really be skin tight




Wait, you mean that this isn't like Star Fleet where half the women are required to wear outfits that are  several sizes too small?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2009)

Heh. Don't look at Mel. She likes her jumpsuits to be a little roomy. Of course, the t-shirt/tanktop she wears under the jumpsuit is another story.

Not to wax fanboy, but when I saw Michelle Rodriguez in Avatar the other day, I was all, "Dude...that's her."

Spot on, exactly how I see Mel looking.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 22, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Heh. Don't look at Mel. She likes her jumpsuits to be a little roomy. Of course, the t-shirt/tanktop she wears under the jumpsuit is another story.
> 
> Not to wax fanboy, but when I saw Michelle Rodriguez in Avatar the other day, I was all, "Dude...that's her."
> 
> Spot on, exactly how I see Mel looking.




Oh dear. Now I have to see that movie to see what you are talking about. And I already decided I want nothing to do with that movie...


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2009)

You know...I am a pretty cynical moviegoer, but I enjoyed Avatar.

It's a spectacle. You won't find complexity or nuance, but the sheer fantasy of it all has a certain entertainment value of its own.

Edit - Lemme see if this works...

[Sblock=Melara Richter - Suited up]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 22, 2009)

But with curly head. =)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2009)

Curly? No...the hair in the photo's about right. Short, dark and perpetually a bit mussed up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 22, 2009)

I always pictured her with curly hair.... Apparently for unknown reasons.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> I always pictured her with curly hair.... Apparently for unknown reasons.




She can have here hair anyway Cnosos likes it...in his dreams.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah. She has curly hair so get used to the idea girl.


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 22, 2009)

Regarding Avatar, as an intelligent moviegoer who is overly picky and analytical, Avatar is far and away the most beautiful movie I've ever seen. I didn't care if the plot was predictable or the dialogue underwhelming. I saw it with a tentative heart and plan on seeing it again.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the review, ethandrew. I too am picky and overly analytical of movies, so your review definitely helps.


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, from the 30 second trailers I could tell you the whole story and I was pretty damn close, but trust me, this is one of those movies you'll rent and you'll be saying, "Damn, I wish I saw that in theaters."

I've never seen anything like it. Now if only the popcorn wasn't (the worst ever)*.



* I got censored for typing a word that means excrement and rhymes with kite.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 22, 2009)

Last night the rat showed me how that Syrran uniform looks...  On the bright side, for the ship's crew. if it's too tight, Gaetanna could always run around in this if it's too tight.  

Then again, considering how small Gaetanna is, you'ld probably have to put Christina Ricci in a red wig and have her wear that outfit to see how Gaetanna would look.

Someone, Make it so.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't know how to make it happen, but it sounds hot!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 22, 2009)

Eu, I don't like women with short hear. Unless other attributes balance things greatly. You know what I mean, so stop asking already. =P


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

Nothing wrong with girls with short hair, or long hair, or no hair...what can I say, I just dig chicks.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 23, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Nothing wrong with girls with short hair, or long hair, or no hair...




Kinky


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, something like that uniform. I couldn't find any better...

Technically, what I really had in mind originally is more like the uniforms they have in the start of the new Star Trek movie. Those worn on Kelvin. Unfortunately I couldn't find any really good pic of one...


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2009)

I only watched the movie once so far, and I spent too much time dwelling on all the plot holes to pay much attention to uniforms...but are you talking about this one?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah I was... But now that you showed me that page... I'd say, the syrran uniforms look like this one: STARFLEET CADET FEMALE DRESS - Julien's Auctions 2010


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 23, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Yeah I was... But now that you showed me that page... I'd say, the syrran uniforms look like this one: STARFLEET CADET FEMALE DRESS - Julien's Auctions 2010




Dude... what's funny about that is how Pierce was up-skirting those dead Syrrans. lolol.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 25, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude... what's funny about that is how Pierce was up-skirting those dead Syrrans. lolol.




Pierce is a strange, strange man.


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Pierce is a strange, strange man.




The Black changes a man...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 28, 2009)

I think he was already spolied.


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 28, 2009)

Someone left him out in the sun for too long. He went bad.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2009)

Quite the crew we have on this ship!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 28, 2009)

Not precisely what luke skywalker would be looking for the rebels eh?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 28, 2009)

Luke Skywalker has no room to judge considering his questionable relationship with his sister (though I blame that all on that old perv Obi Wan).


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 28, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Luke Skywalker has no room to judge considering his questionable relationship with his sister (though I blame that all on that old perv Obi Wan).




Yeah, how he kept telling him to "_Use the Force,_" like he's advocating rape or something. Dirty Jedi.

He saw The Black. It changed him...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 29, 2009)

You mean the black lie Darth vader's black helmet?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

Our crew actually reminds me a bit of the crew of _Serenity_. Pierce reminds me of Jayne Cobb.  Although Kaylee is a whole lot cuter than Cnosos.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2009)

Mel would totally play with little toy dinosaurs if she had any.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Mel would totally play with little toy dinosaurs if she had any.




I'm sure we can find her something to play with.


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 29, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'm sure we can find her something to play with.




I can't tell you how fast I took that phrase to the inappropriate level.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I can't tell you how fast I took that phrase to the inappropriate level.




It was meant to be inappropriate! LOL.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 29, 2009)

Hahaha, I know exactly which kind of dinosaur you were thinking about.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Hahaha, I know exactly which kind of dinosaur you were thinking about.




A T-Rex? LOL.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 29, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Our crew actually reminds me a bit of the crew of _Serenity_. Pierce reminds me of Jayne Cobb.  Although Kaylee is a whole lot cuter than Cnosos.




So then that makes Gaetanna Inara and not Paris Hilton?!?  I think I could live with that (just as long as there are video tapes and she gets to fly her own life boat).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 29, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Mel would totally play with little toy dinosaurs if she had any.




You better hope that Blackrat doesn't go all Josh Wheddon on us...


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> So then that makes Gaetanna Inara and not Paris Hilton?!?  I think I could live with that (just as long as there are video tapes and she gets to fly her own life boat).





LOL. No, Gaetanna is definitely more Paris Hilton than Inara Serra.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 29, 2009)

Damn, it was worth a shot... if only there was a  space sci-fi movie equivolent to PAris Hilton that didnt end up dying or becoming so annoying that you wanted to toss her out of an airlock.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn, it was worth a shot... if only there was a  space sci-fi movie equivolent to PAris Hilton that didnt end up dying or becoming so annoying that you wanted to toss her out of an airlock.




I think there probably is, but you have to watch the adult channels to find it!


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry guys... I've been up to my neck with being sulky about christmas and now the universe seems to have decided to kick me in the nuts just for the fun of it. Year ended with my car getting hit by fireworks. The new year started with my computer blowing up the graphics card. My backup computer at home is an ancient laptop with 800x600 resolution. Try to see what ENW looks like with that... If I didn't have to work, I'd probably be drinking heavily right now. The games are one of the few things making me cheery at the moment, but it's hard to come up with plot points when my mind is elsewhere. I'll try to write an update but it may take a little time still...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't worry, it's cool.  I think the end of the year does similar things to most people, myself included .


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2010)

No worries, 'rat. We'll be here. Hell, I took the last several days off from EN World since nobody has really been around anyway.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, things look much brighter now. The rear window of the car is fixed, I have a new laptop, and I had some apple-pie yesterday . Anyways, finally managed to put up an update. Welcome to Jap 1


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2010)

Mmm...Apple pie!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Blackrat...I have Damon as speaking Chinese for one of his languages. Would it be cool with you if I changed it to Japanese? It seems that may be a more useful language for us. And since he has never actually spoken it, it seems like it would just be a minor retcon.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2010)

Well sure, but I think Chinese might be more useful. There are more Chinese speaking colonies than Japanese and those are bigger ones too, although they are farther away from Unity than the japs. (I don't remember the sizes of-hand as I don't have the notes at work, but if you look at the chart in the RG, Huang-Di, Lucky Star, Dragon and Tiger are all chinese colonies, and are mostly bigger than the jap stations.)

So logically, it makes more sense for Damon to have learned Japanese, since they live close by, but it wouldn't be strange at all to speak Chinese, 'cause it's the second most common language in the human space.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2010)

Actually, I could put the Colony-chart in the RG too. It's reasonable to assume that you'd know the sizes of the colonies, and also what are the most common languages on each  And that way I'd have the chart at hand at work too.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2010)

If you could post the colony chart, that would be perfect. And if he is going to get the chance to use his Chinese some time in the future, I'll keep it.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2010)

Well assuming you are still going with the plan of taking that one datadisk to Temple and then the droid to it's homeworld, you pretty much have to pass through at least three of those chinese stations


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Well assuming you are still going with the plan of taking that one datadisk to Temple and then the droid to it's homeworld, you pretty much have to pass through at least three of those chinese stations




Sweet!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm assuming Mr Kato is a bigwig..  I think I should have did a knowledge buisness or civics roll to determine if Gaetanna was "saving face humbling herself "to the right person.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 2, 2010)

Relique forced me to come up with future economy. Damn him! Anyways, I came up with this little bit, just so everyone is on the same page:

In the future of AE humanity has adopted a unified currency that is called the Dollar due to the name of that unit being quite common in the old world. The buying power of this new Dollar has shifted to and fro but currently it stands at about ½ of the old US Dollar. So if something would cost $10 in modern times, it will cost $20 in AE. And so the $1000 bottle of sake Gaetanna is looking at is roughly equivalent to $500 in modern US.

It doesn't mean much with the universal wealth system of D20 Modern, but gives you idea what is really expensive and what is dirty cheap if someone talks about money.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 2, 2010)

So what does that mean in terms of Gaetanna's +21 wealth?


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 2, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> So what does that mean in terms of Gaetanna's +21 wealth?




The same thing it would mean with modern currency . She has way too much money


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 2, 2010)

Awesome.  I wonder if she could buy a geisha... I mean..


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmmm she lacks key features to be a geisha, for example, the ability to remain silent.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> So what does that mean in terms of Gaetanna's +21 wealth?




Speaking of wealth, I don't think I ever made Damon's 3rd level wealth check. Oh, well!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2010)

Also, I don't have the converstion chart with me since I don't have my book atm, but I'm pretty sure +21 wealth is good enough to pick up $1000 items at will.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 13, 2010)

Ethan, I finally got around to finish Pierce's character sheet . Sent it to you by PM.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Ethan, I finally got around to finish Pierce's character sheet . Sent it to you by PM.




LOL. Good thing we hadn't needed him to break any skulls yet!


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 15, 2010)

Rhun said:


> LOL. Good thing we hadn't needed him to break any skulls yet!




Yeah . Well we both did have a rough draft...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Yeah . Well we both did have a rough draft...




Well, that works out then.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn right it does! And looking at the sheet, while Pierce might not be able to dish out a brutal beating, boy oh boy was he made to take one! He'll be the guy Conan'ing the door open, taking gunfire, whilst everyone else sneaks under.

The man is now in RG.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 15, 2010)

BTW, there's something wrong about how the pcgen, which I used to make the first draft, calculates Action Points. You should have 6. Only noticed it now that you put it to RG


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 15, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> BTW, there's something wrong about how the pcgen, which I used to make the first draft, calculates Action Points. You should have 6. Only noticed it now that you put it to RG




Indian-giver...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2010)

ethandrew said:


> Damn right it does! And looking at the sheet, while Pierce might not be able to dish out a brutal beating, boy oh boy was he made to take one! He'll be the guy Conan'ing the door open, taking gunfire, whilst everyone else sneaks under.




Yeah, Pierce and Damon are pretty evenly matched in the dishing out beatings category, but Pierce can dish out those beatings for a much longer time.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 15, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Yeah, Pierce and Damon are pretty evenly matched in the dishing out beatings category, but Pierce can dish out those beatings for a much longer time.




That being said, every matter on the ship should be settled with a game of Rochambeau*!


* The crotch kicking variety


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2010)

ethandrew said:


> * The crotch kicking variety





Remember, we have two female crew members!


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 15, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Remember, we have two female crew members!




Pierce is an Equal Opportunity Kicker. But really, that exercise will just reiterate that women win every argument, they're always right, look ridiculous in tuxedos, are the superior gender, yada yada yada.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2010)

ethandrew said:


> Pierce is an Equal Opportunity Kicker. But really, that exercise will just reiterate that women win every argument, they're always right, look ridiculous in tuxedos, are the superior gender, yada yada yada.




My point exactly.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah... but realistically, considering Pierce has 17 con I doubt anyone could win a game of Rochambeau against Pierce unless they could score at least 6 points of non-lethal damage per kick (I'm assuming a shot to the junk does x3 on a crit), and that's not even counting his junk of steel (Improved Damage Threshold) feat.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 16, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... but realistically, considering Pierce has 17 con I doubt anyone could win a game of Rochambeau against Pierce unless they could score at least 6 points of non-lethal damage per kick (I'm assuming a shot to the junk does x3 on a crit), and that's not even counting his junk of steel (Improved Damage Threshold) feat.




My point exactly.

The crew should settle matters with Rochambeau!


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 17, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> and that's not even counting his junk of steel (Improved Damage Threshold) feat.




I thought it was because it was such a difficult target to find, being so shrunken from steroid abuse.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... but realistically, considering Pierce has 17 con I doubt anyone could win a game of Rochambeau against Pierce unless they could score at least 6 points of non-lethal damage per kick (I'm assuming a shot to the junk does x3 on a crit), and that's not even counting his junk of steel (Improved Damage Threshold) feat.




Damon inflicts 1d4+3 with a kick. But the chance of rolling maximum every time is kinda low.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmmm....  

Casino resort colony + 18 year old ultra rich girl that was sent 'off colony' due to scandal + Mysterious Briefcase (tm)... Why do I have a feeling that Daddy and Grandpa will not be amused when they see Gaetanna's next report?


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 22, 2010)

BTW, just want to let everyone know... Mass Effect 2 is probably the best game EVER! If I snatch some influence, don't be alarmed


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 23, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> BTW, just want to let everyone know... Mass Effect 2 is probably the best game EVER! If I snatch some influence, don't be alarmed





Lucky for us we already dealt with a crippled colonial ship... so we don't have to worry about Klingons cloaking and taking us out.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 24, 2010)

Hmm... Klingons... Ahem... Thomaar in AE. The Proud Warrior Race Guys. *Whistling* Yeah, I wouldn't throw them at you, now would I?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> BTW, just want to let everyone know... Mass Effect 2 is probably the best game EVER! If I snatch some influence, don't be alarmed




Can't wait to get it and play. Mass Effect 1 was awesome, and I'm sure this one is at least as good.



Relique du Madde said:


> Lucky for us we already dealt with a crippled colonial ship... so we don't have to worry about Klingons cloaking and taking us out.




I'd take Klingons any day over the Krogan.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2010)

I enjoyed ME2 greatly, both as a standalone product, and as a continuation of ME1's storyline. Given the narrative problem of "reducing" Shepard from the ME1 endgame, that's no small feat. They handled it remarkably well, IMO.

The plot of ME2 is simpler than ME1, and more linear (though gameplay is not linear...you can do most missions in any order, though there are some 'gotchas' in the plot missions). What makes ME2 extraordinary isn't the story of it, which has few surprises, but the degree to which it adds onto the setting and mythology of the series. It even addresses some of the Big Questions from the first game; about Reapers and their methods and motives.

I also like how they show, rather than tell, how the Terminus systems are radically different than Council space. There are no big governments here, no enforced civility, no big fleet backing up the Council's soft talk. Even relatively civilized worlds like Illium have a sort of lawless, "everyone for themselves" feel to them.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the review, Shayuri! It sounds great. I'll pick the game up, as soon as I can get it used at a decent price.  Call me cheap, but I've got too many other places to spend money than throwing $60 down on a video game.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 24, 2010)

I completely agree with Shay. There is only two grievances I have with ME2. The first is that combat is now clip-based. I loved the heating weapongs of ME1. Now I tend to run out of clips at most inappropriate times. The other is the new planet scanning minigame. Gets really boring after a while but is basically a must do to get the necessary upgrades...


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 24, 2010)

I loved the game. I think I put in my 40+ hours in about a week and a half, much like I did the original ME1. Normally I don't like putting $60 down on a game, but I felt like Bioware should be rewarded with my full moneys for this excellence. I will say though:

[sblock=Hardly a Spoiler]I'm a little disappointed I didn't see Tali's face when Shepard nailed her.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 24, 2010)

Totally agree on that last point Ethan! Major disappointment


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 26, 2010)

Hehee... Don't put too much thought into the name of Mr. Kobayashi. I was skimming through some list of common japanese surnames and when I saw that one I felt it'd be awesomely appropriate for a scifi game


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 26, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Hehee... Don't put too much thought into the name of Mr. Kobayashi. I was skimming through some list of common japanese surnames and when I saw that one I felt it'd be awesomely appropriate for a scifi game




I rolled a 20 on sense motive so your jedi mind tricks have no effect on me.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 26, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Hehee... Don't put too much thought into the name of Mr. Kobayashi.




I didn't figure it actually had any significant meaning. But I liked the way that Dr. Simon took it and used it with _Usual Suspects_.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2010)

You know, I've tried to watch that movie about five times, each time I fall asleep pretty early on, and then wake up right before the end, right before the 'big reveal' occurs.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been sick since monday. Will probably be until next monday before I can pull up enough concentration to post update...


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2010)

Shouldn't be a problem, 'rat. My own life has been more than a little busy lately.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 22, 2010)

Life... Yeah, I feel less and less interested in pbp's lately and I'm afraid I have to put the game on hiatus again. Don't know how long... Until I get my drive for anything back... At least we reached an "end of adventure" again.

If people are still around when my depressive state is over, I'd love to start another adventure. Until then, see you around, although I'll probably be dropping from some of the other games too...


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Life... Yeah, I feel less and less interested in pbp's lately and I'm afraid I have to put the game on hiatus again. Don't know how long... Until I get my drive for anything back... At least we reached an "end of adventure" again.




Quite understandable. Although I really enjoy this game, I understand how lack of interest can affect the ability to move a game along.



Blackrat said:


> If people are still around when my depressive state is over, I'd love to start another adventure. Until then, see you around, although I'll probably be dropping from some of the other games too...




I'll be here. Good luck overcoming  your "depressive state." I recommend you get outside, get some sun, and have a good time!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll be around also.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 9, 2013)

Whoa, it's been nearly three years  I'm not depressed anymore. Not that I'd have time to resurrect the game but maybe through this thread I can exchange greetings with you old pals. Man, long time. I actually got married since.

Anyway, how are you guys? Everyone still around more or less?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow, hey there.

Nice to see you again!

Pity the game must stay buried, but it's good to hear from you.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi there Black Rat, nice to see you still kicking! And recuperated from depression, that can really be bad. This was an awesome game, as many others you started. Perhaps we'll have a chance to game again someday, yes? 
Cheers!


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 10, 2013)

Someday  Oh how I'd wish to have the time for this, but sadly I'm too busy at the moment. AE has always been my favorite homebrew. I keep expanding on the setting itself every now and then actually, eventhough I know I can't run it 

New and resurrected ENW, huh? I hope once they iron it smooth, it'll be less laggy than the old one. I might try to stay around for rpg ideas for a while


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2013)

I was just rereading the old logs. That was a super-fun game.

You don't GET many sci-fi games, you know?

Thanks for running it as long as you could.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, me too. Spent half the day at school reading it  Damn, I had plans for that lemon tree...


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Rat, I'm still here, and Three Flowers is alive and well should you ever wish to return the River Kingdoms (although that game is moving s l o w l y these days).

I enjoyed playing Solly, and I think the interplay between the characters was a major part of the fun of AE.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2013)

Glad to see you back, 'rat!


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 11, 2013)

Good to see you still alive Rhun.

Doc, I'll have to consider that. 3F was a cool character  One of the most peculiar ones I've ever played. And I might have enough time to play in a slow game


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 13, 2013)

*Pops into existence*

Its funny... I forgot most of the info about character's besides she was rich mouthy and her name.  Then after rereading some info I remember she was Space Paris Hilton. lol.   What's funny is how if Gaetanna was created today she would be space Kim Kardashian and nothing would have changed about her.

Anyways, I know some are wondering what happened to me... well I'm mentioned things in the HIVE, so there's no reason to bring bring the mood down in here.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------

